# Data Cable Nokia RS-232: Forum



## marianux

Li-Ion: Ante todo estoy agradecido de antemano por la fabulosa documentacion que has puesto en el foro acerca del cable para el nokia.

Queria preguntarte acerca de que pruebas sencillas de troubleshooting puedo realizarle al cable de conexion ya que no estoy pudiendo conectar mi 1100 a la PC. Tengo conocimientos en electronica, y sospecho que el cable esta funcionando ok porque los niveles que obtuve son adecuados a mi entender:

0 Voltios TTL (Tx del 1100) -> 8.5 Voltios RS-232
5 Voltios TTL (Tx del 1100) -> -8.5 Voltios RS-232

Mi duda surge aqui (entiendo que no son los niveles standard, pero al parecer estan a ambos lados del limite de '1' y '0' logicos):

5 Voltios RS-232 -> 0 Voltios TTL
0 Voltios RS-232 -> 2 Voltios TTL <--- ??????

No deberia ser 2.7 Voltios por el diodo zener ????

De cualquier forma, puse un osciloscopio en Tx y Rx del Fbus y observo actividad (no tengo retensión ) cuando corro por ejemplo el Oxygen Phone Manager 2. El problema es que este software no detecta mi telefono ...

Bueno Li-Ion, Gracias por adelantado !!!


----------



## Andres Cuenca

Hola marianux,

Por lo que veo te has tomado muy en serio la construcción del cable, felicitaciones!

Los voltajes que reportas están bien teniendo en cuenta el diseño del cable.

En condiciones normales de operación, cuando el MAX232 es alimentado por un voltaje constante de 5 voltios, la salida de TTL para un cero lógico es 0 voltios, y para un 1 lógico es 5 voltios, pero como este cable no es alimentado con un voltaje constante de 5 voltios sino por el voltaje variable de las líneas DTR y RST el voltaje efectivo es mas bajo, aproximadamente 3 voltios. Te preguntaras entonces para que el 7805, pues bien este integrado nos limita el voltaje en la línea de alimentación del MAX232 en los pocos segundos que las señales DTR y RST están activas, es decir cuando alcanzan valores cercanos a los 12 voltios.
Aunque el voltaje del MAX232 es bajo este puede operar sin problema.

Los estándares de voltaje para el protocolo FBUS y MBUS son:

1 lógico -> mínimo 2 voltios, máximo 2.85 voltios
0 lógico -> mínimo 0 voltios, máximo 0.8 voltios

Como puedes apreciar los voltajes de la salida TTL del MAX232 se ajustan a los estándares FBUS, MBUS.

La inclusión del zener en el circuito es solo por motivos de seguridad, para que así sin importar las condiciones de entrada el voltaje que llegue al teléfono no vaya a sobrepasar este limite.

Por otra parte, el problema que tu tienes no es por el cable sino por problemas de soporte de software. Cuando hice las pruebas con el 1100, el único programa que me detecto el teléfono fue el mobiux pero la comunicación se volvía inestable hasta el punto de cortar la comunicación. Por eso incluí en el primer post de este tema el documento actualizado y un archivo donde muestra las diferentes distribuciones de pinouts de los nokia, para que así se pueda utilizar este cable con otros teléfonos.

Creo haber contestado tu pregunta marianux, si tienes otra duda con gusto de responderé.

Saludos,
Li-ion.


----------



## marianux

Agradezco tu respuesta. Me ha sido de mucha utilidad, voy a bajar un poco la resistencia de 1K ohmio para ver si puedo hacer trabajar al zener mas cerca de los 2.7 Voltios, ahora esta en 2.1 Voltios, si bien no esta mal, tratare de alejarlo de la zona de incertidumbre. Si da resultado, posteare un mensaje mas para aquellos que no han armado el cable aun.

Por otro lado, sabrias decirme donde puedo encontrar información de como controlar el telefono desde el FBUS/MBUS. Es decir el protocolo de comunicacion con el telefono ???

Gracias como siempre !!


----------



## Andres Cuenca

Hola marianux,

Prueba bajando la resistencia a 220 ohmios es un buen valor, aunque 2 voltios no es precisamente la zona de incertidumbre la idea de bajar la resistencia me parece buena.

Sobre el protocolo FBUS, te cuento que no he buscado mucho sobre él, así que por ese lado poco te puedo ayudar, visita este enlace de pronto hay encuentras lo que necesitas:

http://www.embedtronics.com/nokia/fbus.html

Espero que nos tengas informaciónrmados de tus progresos,

Saludos,

Li-ion.


----------



## NakedSnake

Hey Li-ion, una consulta con respecto al circuito. Como haces para alimentar el telefono, usas la batería? o no necesita ser alimentado.

Segun el diagrama de pines el pin 1 del celular corresponde a VPP, es posible alimentar el telefono con el mismo cable de datos, añadiendo un 5to cable y de ser así cuanto voltaje requiere

Saludos
NakedSnake


----------



## Andres Cuenca

Hola NakedSnake, si miras bien en el doc la pila se coloca en el telefono encima del conector, claro debes sujetarla con algo, con respecto al VPP este pin se utiliza para programar la mamoria flash del telefono y no para alimentarlo.

Saludos,

Li-ion.


----------



## marianux

Li-ion:
Como andas tanto tiempo ?

Me puse nuevamente a ver el circuito que propones, de hecho lo probe con algunos frames de FBUS que andan dando vuelta por la red y obtuve resultados positivos, pero haciendo algunas modificaciones a tu circuito .... que paso a comentarte ...

Mi principal preocupacion es el diodo que esta entre FBUS Tx y FBUS Rx. Y la preocupacion radica en que puede darse el caso que el telefono envie una trama al mismo tiempo que la PC, con lo que dicho diodo quede polarizado en directa y quede un pequeño cortocircuito (0,6 Voltios aproximadamente) a la salida del telefono ?????
Una modificacion que se me ocurre, e incluso ya fue propuesta por un flaco de noruega, es levantar con un buffer tri-state los pines de Fbus Tx/Rx para que no pueda darse nunca esta situacion ... obviamente el control del buffer se podria hacer con los pines de señalizacion del puerto serie, que seleccionarian modalidad Fbus o Mbus ...

Espero sugerencias !

Saludos.
Marianux.


----------



## Andres Cuenca

Hola marianux,

La única forma de que el diodo quede polarizado en la comunicación FBUS es cuando el PC transmite y el teléfono no, es ese momento se crea la diferencia de potencial suficiente en el diodo como para que este conduzca, pero la corriente se dirigiría a la entrada del MAX232 y seria interpretada por el PC como un eco.
Hay que aclarar que cuando el teléfono no transmite el pin Rx entra en un estado de alta impedancia.
En el caso de que el PC y el teléfono transmitan al tiempo la diferencia de potencial entre los dos nunca supera el umbral del diodo (+/-0.65 voltios para un 1N4148).
No veo entonces de donde sacas la idea del cortocircuito.

Pero si de todas formas desconfías del circuito puedes utilizar una llave selectora que conecte y desconecte el diodo según el tipo de comunicación a usar: FBUS o MBUS.

Espero haber aclarado tu duda.

Saludos,
Li-ion.


----------



## marianux

Hola Li-ion !!

El caso que supongo podria generar un corto al telefono es cuando el telefono pone su terminal de transmision en 0 voltios y cuando la PC, por error o por lo que fuera, transmite 2,7 voltios en la entrada de Rx del telefono ... en ese caso el diodo quedaria polarizado en directa, y por supuesto el terminal de Tx del telefono seria el responsable de llevar toda la corriente que pueda a masa, lo cual a mi entender muy probablemente lo dañaria ...

Me explico ?


----------



## Andres Cuenca

Hola marianux,

Después de meditar un poco creo que ya entendí tu preocupación, y si creo que se puede dar el caso en que en la línea de Tx del telefono este en 0 voltios mientras que la de Tx del MAX232 este en mas de 2 voltios, polarizando efectivamente al diodo, y lo peor es que la salida del teléfono es de baja impedancia algo así como 75 ohm, en cambio la entrada del MAX232 esta por encima de los 100 kiloohmios lo que permitiría que la corriente entrara al teléfono por la línea de Tx.
Por suerte la corriente es mínima:

(2.75 voltios - 0.6 voltios)/75 ohmios = 28 miliamperios

En condiciones máximas (máximo voltaje de la línea de Tx, bajo umbral de polarización y baja resistencia de salida) y fácilmente soportable por el transistor de salida de la línea de Tx del teléfono así que no hay probabilidad de daños.

Pero si puede ser preocupante que esta corriente genere un retardo en la línea cuando ella pasa el nivel lógico alto, lo que puede afectar el sincronismo con el PC, creo que la mejor opción entonces es colocar un suiche que actúe sobre el diodo y que permita seleccionar el tipo de comunicación, ya sea FBUS o MBUS.

Saludos,
Li-ion.


----------



## elermitaño

Gracias Li ion por la información!

Solo tengo unas dudas:
Los valores de los condensadores que van al max232 vos los calculaste o como los obtuviste? la pregunta por que revise un datasheet del fabricante del integrado que compre y usan condensadores de 1 microfaradios en vez de 10 microfaradios.

Tambien con relacion a los condensadores del regulador de 5 voltios el fabricante suguiere otros valores: 0.33 microfaradios a la entrada y 0.01 microfaradios a la salida, ademas tambien deseo saber si el voltaje que se obtiene del RS-232 es variable o fijo.

Suerte!


----------



## Andres Cuenca

Hola,

El valor de los condensadores no es critico eso depende de las especificaciones del integrado, si tienes la hoja de datos especifica del integrado pues utiliza los que te sugiere ella, igual pasa con el regulador.

En cuanto al voltaje que alimenta el circuito este es variable, su valor promedio es aproximadamente de 3 voltios.
Te sugiero que leas con atención las respuestas que he dado en este tema seguro todas tus dudas quedaran aclaradas.

Saludos,
Li-ion.


----------



## dj_truco

li-ion necesito ayuda super urgente: tengo todo lo del cable listo y armado, solo me falta el bendito diodo zener. dice que debe ser de 2.7 voltios y solo lo consigo de 2.3 o de 3.0... no se que hacer... muy peligroso esto?? ayuda por favor!!


----------



## Andres Cuenca

Hola,

dj_truco, la función del zener es limitar el voltaje que llega al teléfono. 
El voltaje máximo en la entrada de datos es 2.8 voltios, así que debes utilizar un zener con un voltaje de trabajo mas bajo. 
Aunque los zener se consiguen en valores cercanos como: 2.4 voltios, 2.5v, 2.7v, 2.8v y 3v, al utilizar un valor mayor a 2.7 voltios comprometemos la integridad del teléfono, y un valor inferior nos puede causar problemas en la interpretación de datos por parte del teléfono, aunque no creo que uno de 2.4 voltios afecte mucho, has la prueba!!


----------



## naitford

hola Li-ion, los planos de el cable que me diste los he probado y ha sido una maravilla la calidad de conexión es excelente pero al comienzo dude de el por que lo hice en protoboard, pero después me arriesgue y le hice su placa y fue una maravilla pero para alcanzar la máxima calidad de conexión me ha tocado soldar los cables a los pines de comunicación del celular.
Ya he probado varios celulares con este cable como el nokia 1100, 3100, 6610, 3590 y les recomiendo que usen el MobiMB ya que es un programa fácil de manipular y te muestra la calidad de conexión de tu datacable para ver si tiene una buena comunicación o no........


----------



## Andres Cuenca

Hola naitford,

Me alegra saber que has culminado la construcción del proyecto, y con buenos resultados.
No conocía la existencia del MobiMB: Mobile Media Browser, por eso voy a actualizar la pagina para incluirlo en los programas recomendados.

Saludos,

Li-ion.


----------



## juan188

GRACIAS POR ESTA NFORMACION!!!

lo que quisiera saber es si se puede hacer una conexión no para el puerto serial sino para el puerto USB, espero tu respuesta.

gracias.


----------



## Andres Cuenca

Trabajar con USB es un poco mas complicado, no es un hágalo usted mismo. Por eso recomiendo que si quieren un que el datacable funcione con USB, utilicen un conversor USB-RS232 o simplemente compren el datacable USB.

Saludos,

Li-ion.


----------



## lesoliz

estimado LI-ION como te va??

Espero que bien, pues mira, tengo problemas con mi nokia 3595, arme todo el cable mas el circuito intermedio que me dijiste.
Hice los conectores de acrílico, y me baje el oxygen, conoces otro software
este celular se conecta tipo mbus o tipo fbus, cuando le hice el wizard de conexion no paso absolutamente nada ni el pc ni el teléfono.

LESO


----------



## de_todito

Hola. 

Hace algunos días encontré en este foro como hacer un data cable MBUS/FBUS con interfase serial RS-232 para mi celular nokia 1100. El asunto es que deseo saber si este cable me sirve para encontrar el código de seguridad de mi teléfono. Lo que sucede es que tengo un problemita y es que cuando intento meter otra SIM me aparece un mensaje que debo digitar el código de seguridad. Lo que sucede es que yo desconozco por completo cual puede ser ese código. 

Existe algún programa que me permita encontrar ese código? ¿puedo a través de este cable encontrar ese código o necesito otro cable? 

A todos ustedes muchas gracias.


----------



## Andres Cuenca

Hola de_todito

Bienvenido al foro,

Si no sabes el código de seguridad, entonces tienes que resetear el teléfono. 
Para eso utiliza este programa:

http://homepage.ntlworld.com/danluik/downloads/fbusv25.zip

Con el teléfono conectado al computador por medio del data cable, le das un reset general y listo ya no saldrá ese mensaje.

Saludos,
Li-ion.

P.D. Si el programa te pide la librería MSCOMM32.OCX, entonces bájala de este enlace:

http://homepage.ntlworld.com/danluik/downloads/MSCOMM32.OCX

Y la copias en la carpeta del sistema.


----------



## de_todito

Hola Li-ion, muchas gracias por haber respondido a mi pregunta. 

Paso a contarte que después de realizar el data cable para mi nokia 1100, decidí probarlo con el software MobiMB (Mobile Media Browser), sugerido por naitford, ya que deseaba saber si el data cable había quedado bien; pero no pasó absolutamente nada. Entonces teste el pin 7 y el pin 4 del conector DB9 y el voltaje de estos era de (-15 voltios). Por lo cual mientras éste voltaje permanezca siendo negativo el regulador 78L05 no actuará por la disposición de los 2 diodos  1N4148 conectados respectivamente del pin 4 y 7 al pin Vi (voltaje de entrada) del 78L05.

Que estoy haciendo mal? Por favor ayúdenme!
También deseo saber si existe alguna posibilidad de que los puertos DB9 del computador se lleguen a dañar por causa del cable; digo esto porque después de conectar el data cable al los puertos db9 del computador, estos al parecer ya no están funcionando.

Si hay alguien que pueda enviarme a mi dirección de correo un pequeño manual de cómo utilizar este programa MobiMB, le estaré agradecido.

A Li-ion le agradezco de antemano por su ayuda y a todos las personas de este foro muchas gracias! por hacer de este foro el mejor!


----------



## wilago

Hola mi nombre es Wilson 

sabes ando en las misma situación tuya con la diferencia de que yo tengo el cable original del nokia 1100, y he tratado de comunicarme utilizando el FBUS o MBUS y no he podido, me preguntaba si con el cable que tu diseñaste, hace lo mismo que el cable original o hay alguna diferencia por que si la hay, ya empecé hacerlo y si o es molestia saber que es lo que has logrado hacer con tu data cable, ya que necesito saber si tu puedes hacer que por medio de ese cable el teléfono pueda hacer la marcación a un numero o que se pueda pisar una tecla, hasta donde he leído me dices que lo puede hacer por el protocolo FBUS, pero no he logrado hacer nada, lo único que hace es que el celular se apaga y vuelve aprender, esto lo necesito para un sistema de alarma de mando a distancia a través de la telefonía móvil.

Si me pudieras ayudar te lo agradecería de todo corazón.


----------



## Andres Cuenca

Hola Wilson,

No se cual sea la diferencia con el cable Nokia original, me imagino que funcionalmente ninguna ya que este cable tiene las mismas utilidades. 

Si quieres implementar un sistema de mando, lo que tienes que hacer es probar cuales son los comandos AT que necesitas para tu aplicación, y verificar que el teléfono soporte dichos comandos. Cuando ya estés familiarizados con ellos, el siguiente paso es el envió de mensajes de texto o SMS (Short Message Service) con los cuales tu creas nuevos comandos que son interpretados por el controlador que tengas como interfase. 

Busca en internet el documento “AT Command set for nokia GSM products” prueba con el Hyperterminal y el cable de datos.

La configuración del Hyperterminal es: bps 9600, 8N1, Xon/Xoff

Lo que no estoy muy seguro es si Hyperterminal necesita acuse de recibo, así que has la prueba con el diseño original del cable y con otro al que la unes los pines 6-4, y 7-8 del DB9.

Espero haberte podido ayudar.

Saludos,
Li-ion.


----------



## Andres Cuenca

de_todito dijo:
			
		

> Hola Li-ion, muchas gracias por haber respondido a mi pregunta.
> 
> Paso a contarte que después de realizar el data cable para mi nokia 1100, decidí probarlo con el software MobiMB (Mobile Media Browser), sugerido por naitford, ya que deseaba saber si el data cable había quedado bien; pero no pasó absolutamente nada. Entonces teste el pin 7 y el pin 4 del conector DB9 y el voltaje de estos era de (-15 voltios). Por lo cual mientras éste voltaje permanezca siendo negativo el regulador 78L05 no actuará por la disposición de los 2 diodos  1N4148 conectados respectivamente del pin 4 y 7 al pin Vi (voltaje de entrada) del 78L05.
> 
> Que estoy haciendo mal? Por favor ayúdenme!
> También deseo saber si existe alguna posibilidad de que los puertos DB9 del computador se lleguen a dañar por causa del cable; digo esto porque después de conectar el data cable al los puertos db9 del computador, estos al parecer ya no están funcionando.
> 
> Si hay alguien que pueda enviarme a mi dirección de correo un pequeño manual de cómo utilizar este programa MobiMB, le estaré agradecido.
> 
> A Li-ion le agradezco de antemano por su ayuda y a todos las personas de este foro muchas gracias!!! por hacer de este foro el mejor!
> 
> Mi e-mail es: de_todito@yahoo.com



El voltaje en los pines 7 RST  (Request to Send) y 4 DTR (Data Terminal Ready) es de aprox. –15 voltios mientras no halla transmisión, en el momento que se envían datos a través del puerto, estos pines se ponen en estado lógico bajo aprox. 15 voltios durante el tiempo que dura la transmisión de cada paquete de datos, tiempo en el cual el regulador de voltaje cumple su función alimentando el max232 con 5 voltios. Si tomaras la medida de voltaje en el momento de la transmisión el tester marcaría un valor efectivo el cual es aproximadamente 2.8 voltios.

Si haces todo al pie de la letra, no hay forma de que le causes un daño al puerto serie, las personas que se que lo dañaron tuvieron algo en común,  pensaron que  “como el pin 7 y 4 están en –15v. Entonces lo mejor es utilizar una fuente externa” Aunque se puede, es innecesaria y puede si la conectas mal dañar el puerto.

Debido a la forma en que esta dispuestos los pinouts y a la forma como se implemento el conector, es difícil asegurar un buen contacto, por eso es que muchas veces la comunicaciones son muy inestables o nunca llegan a realizarse.

Chequea bien las conexiones.


----------



## Sergio_84

Tengo otra inquietud:

En mercadolibre estaban vendiendo el datacable para el nokia 1100 y el vendedor aseguraba que solo servía para servicio técnico que no se puede personalizar (grabar imágenes, tonos, aplicaciones, etc). ¿es totalmente cierto? ¿al nokia 1100 no se le pueden grabar juegos ni imágenes?


----------



## k4m1l0

Li-ion dijo:
			
		

> El circuito electronico esta diseñado para trabajar exclusivamente con el puerto serial bajo el protocolo RS232, si desearas realizar la modificacion a USB deberias adicionarle al circuito un convertidor USB -> RS232 pero dudo que funcione porque cuando se utiliza el USB se debe utilizar el driver para el cable DKU-5 que segun dicen en la comunidad nokia es diferente.
> 
> Saludos,
> Li-ion.



men, es facil, solo tienes que comprarte un convertidor USB-->Serial, vale como 75 mil pesos en bogota, y lo podes utilizar para cualkier cosa por serial... es muy util en el caso de los portatiles...

saludos
k4m1l0

desde santa marta


----------



## guiverlr

soy novato en electronica estoy en bogota y creanme tengo bastante tiempo libre y me gustaria saber donde puedo conseguir las partes para armar el datacable para nokia 1100 o si alguien ya lo vende armado. Gracias


----------



## Andres Cuenca

Hola Guiverlr, Las partes electrónicas para la construcción de este cable fácilmente las consigues en cualquier tienda electrónica.


----------



## Nsanz.cl

Hola, por fin encuentro lo que tanto andaba buscando, muchas gracias por publicar esto..... 

mi pregunta es: 
Este cable sirve para transmitir imágenes , ringtones e instalar aplicaciones en el teléfono? 

y lo otro: 
es compatible con el nokia pc suite? 

otra pregunta, resulta que estuve revisando mi celular y los pines son mas de los que muestra la imagen publicada en el foro... 

mi celular es el nokia 3200 y tiene una corrida de 3 otra de 4 y una de 5


----------



## Andres Cuenca

Hola,

Con este cable puedes enviar al teléfono cualquier cosa que el software te permita.

Si es compatible con el nokia pc suite, y en cuanto a los pines busca los que están en el foro de pinouts, específicamente para tu modelo. Recuerda que no todos los pinouts tienen la misma distribución de pines.


----------



## Nsanz.cl

saves que buscando la lista de materiales, no pude encontrar ni un diodo zener menor a 2.7 o 2.8 voltios y tampoco los filtros de 10 uF

alguna solucion?


----------



## Nacho

Nsanz.cl dijo:
			
		

> saves que buscando la lista de materiales, no pude encontrar ni un diodo zener menor a 2.7 o 2.8 voltios y tampoco los filtros de 10 uF
> alguna solucion?



Los condensadores los puedes utilizar de 1uF, pero el zener si es indispensable que lo utilices de 2.7 voltios.


----------



## emmanuel

Hola.
Auxilio conecte el cable revise el puerto todo esta perfecto instale el nokia pc suite y no me detecto mi telefono nokia 3586.
sabe alguien si hay que usar utro sofware para poder pasar sonidos e imagenes con este cable. ayuda


----------



## Nacho

Los problemas de comunicacion casi siempre radican en la mala interconexion de los pinouts, revise la lista de pinouts de esta web y no encontre el modelo 3586, asi que puede ser posible que la distribucion de pines que estas utilizando no sea la correcta.


----------



## Nsanz.cl

el de 47 uF tampoco lo encuentro???? cual puedo usar en ves de ese?


----------



## Andres Cuenca

Tip: La capacitancia en paralelo se suma

10uf + 10uf + 10uf + 10uf + 10uf = 50uf

Aunque también puedes reemplazar el de 47uf por 33uf


----------



## fabmaxs

Hola amigos del foro.. tengo 2 dudas; respecto a la configuracion del puerto COM, se hace en el pc o en bios?? y la otra duda, la idea del interruptor entre F-bus y M-bus es cortar uno mientras se usa el otro y viceversa??
grax..


----------



## Andres Cuenca

La configuración del puerto se hace por:

Panel de control -> sistema -> administrador de dispositivos -> puerto de comunicaciones

El cable puede trabajar con ambos modos (FBUS y MBUS), el programa que utilices para gestionar el teléfono se encarga de escoger el modo.


----------



## fabmaxs

a vale grax por la información te pasaste... ahora otra consulta, pero respecto a otra marca de cel... se puede usar el mismo programa (o q programa se debe usar) para conectar un Ericsson (3xx)???


----------



## Andres Cuenca

Los comandos AT que utilizan los programas para comunicarse con el teléfono varían de acuerdo al móvil utilizado, es por eso que estos programas de gestión no son compatibles con todos los modelos y marcas.


----------



## deiviok

soy nuevo aquí, 

Quiero saber si el cable también sirve para liberar y cambiarle el IMEI 

ya hice el cable y me funciona bien pero aun tengo esa inquietud gracias.


----------



## Andres Cuenca

El cable propuesto solo sirve para transferir tones, imagenes, iconos,
programas aplicativos, contactos, mejor dicho todo lo que este al
nivel de usuario.


----------



## dexaphone

Hola gente. 

Saben hice el famoso cable de datos del 1100 y tengo el siguiente inconveniente, medí los valores de salida hacia el teléfono de f-bus y m-bus y obtengo valores que oscilan entre 1.8 y 2.2 voltios y tengo entendido que tienen que ser valores mas altos, cambie la resistencia de 1k por la de 220ohms y el valor bajo mas, la elimine con un puente (obviamente el teléfono no es mío) y el valor bajo aun mas, y tengo otro problema el querido flaco de la casa de electrónica me vendió un zener de 3 voltios y eso que le dije dame de 2.7 exacto, si si es ese dijo, a lo que voy es puede ser que el zener ese me este tirando los voltajes abajo? no creo que sea así, y necesito saber también como hago para elevarle el voltaje de salida FBUS y MBUS por qué con la resistencia no lo logro, ahora me olvide el nokia 1100 en mi casa estoy en el laburo y se me ocurre probar de soldarle los cables al puerto para eliminar posibilidades de error, si alguien sabe algo, agradeceré respuestas. 

Pd: soy de Argentina y trabajo reparando celulares así que todo lo que necesiten al respecto no duden en consultarme, que sin dudar los tratare de ayudar como hacen todos. SALUDOS!!!


----------



## ^LEO^

loco mira una consulta el MAX232 que otra sustitución tiene o tiene que ser el MAX232? 

Desde ya grax x la respuesta


----------



## Andres Cuenca

*dexaphone:*
Lo que mides es un promedio del voltaje, ya que este varia cada vez que envías o recibes algún dato al teléfono. Si pudieras observar la esta señal con un osciloscopio te darías cuenta que es una señal digital con aproximadamente 5 voltios en su estado lógico alto. No hay problema que varíes la resistencia, en un rango de 100 a 1000 ohmios. Pero lo que si tienes que asegurarte es que el zener sea de mínimo 2.5 voltios y máximo de 2.7 voltios, ya que es vital para no dañar la interfaz del teléfono.

*^LEO^:*
Puedes utilizar el MAX2332, porque en esencia es lo mismo.


----------



## pepecastro

hola:
queria preguntar si el cable es compatible con un motorola, en especifico el c200 , tengo identificado cual es el rx y rt en el pin jack de 2.5 mm que usa este modelo de cel.
Lo que quisiera saber si hay que hacer algun modificacion en los valores de algunos de los componentes.
gracias


----------



## Andres Cuenca

Si, solo debes saber la disposición de los pines GND, FBUS Tx y FBUS Rx.

No hay que hacer ningun cambio en el valor de los componentes.


----------



## al_urbaez

Gracias Li-Ión  :
Armé el cable y no funcionaba con mi Nokia 3660, pero hice algunos cambios, como quitar la conexión al mBUS y el diodo de la salida, dejando solamente el zener, que el que le puse es de 2,9v (según me dijeron en la tienda), pero aún así no lograba resetear el código de usuario hasta que utilicé el programita fBUS v2.5, lo conecté con ese programa y voilà...

Gracias de pana, me ahorré algún dinero y me quedó la experiencia...

Saludos a todos...


----------



## Shift

Hola jovenes de Forosdeelectronica.com, mi pregunta es la siguiente, la configuracion del cable, puede funcionar con el telefono Nokia 3300, solamente hay que saber la configuracion del los pines y listo, por que si es asi eso ya lo hize, incluyendo el cable pero aun no he podido tener conexion con el.

Gracias de antemano cualquier ayuda.


----------



## E-migmaTUC

Lite-on: 
           En referente al circuito que has presentado como tema: Cable RS232 Siemens. he armado el circuito y no funciona, lo probé en varias maquinas y no reacciona, incluso ni siquiera es detectado el celular..... falta algo? necesito algun driver? Lo he probado con MPM de siemens que anteriormente lo he usado con el IrDa y estaba ok.-

Gracias


----------



## E-migmaTUC

Les paso un circuito de cable USB para siemens, funciona con todos los Siemens que son compatibles con el cable de Datos DCA-140- Lo he probado y funciona perfecto con MPM Ver. 3.4.25.1 y WindowsXP.-

Saludos y que lo disfruten.

Cable simil DCA540 para siemens C66


----------



## rumipezo

seria posible hacerlo mas simple que complejo, y en vez de hacerlo dentro del telefono sin sacar la bateria se puede hacerlo en los pines adaptar los 4 pines necesarios y poner los cuatro conectores de comunicacion, ybuscar los puntos en un conector tipo hembra para puerto serial buscar entre 9 pines cuales van cerrados y saber que resistencias se usaria, sin saben como hacerlo claro, cualquier comentario seria bueno, o en todo caso un ejemplo en grafica.

Rumipezo


----------



## mamera_hfmd

construi un Data Cable Nokia RS-232: de acuerdo con un foro pero no puedo ponerlo a fiçuncionar necesito algun software adicional o algun controlador que reconozca el puerto (com1-com2)...no se que hacer...ayuda...muchas gracias


----------



## rumipezo

hola:
Es posible, yo tengo el software, me lo paso un amigo pero el cable no,lo tengo, el lo tiene es para serial, pero quiciera intentar hacerlo, se que es posible sin tanta cosa que hacer,tengo todos los implementos pero solo he identificado un punto, los demas me parece que tienen algun tipo de resistencia, si saben como hacerlo, pero con el conector que es fuera del telefono, en la parte externa antes de los 6 ultimos pines, si pueden publicar como hacerlo, te paso el software si tienes unos 25mb libres y el programa hacha, para que puedas bajarlo poco a poco, o sino buscalo en www.nokia.com/latinoamerica.
Yo tengo el nokia 3105 cdma, y quiciera hacerlo pero no abriendo el telefono.


----------



## mamera_hfmd

rumipezo dijo:
			
		

> hola:
> Es posible, yo tengo el software, me lo paso un amigo pero el cable no,lo tengo, el lo tiene es para serial, pero quiciera intentar hacerlo, se que es posible sin tanta cosa que hacer,tengo todos los implementos pero solo he identificado un punto, los demas me parece que tienen algun tipo de resistencia, si saben como hacerlo, pero con el conector que es fuera del telefono, en la parte externa antes de los 6 ultimos pines, si pueden publicar como hacerlo, te paso el software si tienes unos 25mb libres y el programa hacha, para que puedas bajarlo poco a poco, o sino buscalo en www.nokia.com/latinoamerica.
> Yo tengo el nokia 3105 cdma, y quiciera hacerlo pero no abriendo el telefono.



la verdad yo lo construi de uno de los foros que indica como crearlo, pero hasta ahora no se como hacerlo, puesto que no me reconoce que tengo conectado mi 1100, el foro es...   

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f18/data-cable-nokia-rs-232-diseno-construccion-1/


----------



## Jose Ricardo

Que tal, hola a todos.

 Antes que nada gracias por toda la información proporcionada en este foro. 
  Yo he trabajado anteriormente en el desarrollo de sistemas de telemetria basados en el envio y recepcion de SMS con comandos AT, solo que siempre lo he hecho con modems celulares especiales para diseno, es decir son modems que se conectan directamente a un puerto rs232 ya sea de microcontroladores o de la PC y listo, a trabajar con comandos AT. Pero me gustaria hacer esto con un telefono 1100. Tengo algunas dudas:
> si hago el cable de conexión que ha publicado  Li, me podre conectar a la PC a travez de Hyperterminal para comunicarme con el telefono con comandos AT?
>Si hago eso, supongo que me conectare a travez del fbus, pero el fbus tiene un baudrate diferente a los 9600, y Li ha dicho que el hiperterminal se configura con 9600bps. 

 Por favor Li o cualquier otro companero  si me pueden sacar de sus dudas se los agradecere mucho. 
 Estoy a sus ordenes.


----------



## caliche

villero1, el diagrama lo encuentras es este enlace: 

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f18/data-cable-nokia-rs-232-diseno-construccion-1/


----------



## sergiodjt

Sergio_84 dijo:
			
		

> Tengo otra inquietud:
> 
> En mercadolibre estaban vendiendo el datacable para el nokia 1100 y el vendedor aseguraba que solo servía para servicio técnico que no se puede personalizar (grabar imágenes, tonos, aplicaciones, etc). ¿es totalmente cierto? ¿al nokia 1100 no se le pueden grabar juegos ni imágenes?



Li-ion .   La publicacion esta excelente, he podido armar el cable y salve mi telefono con el soft fbusv25 (reset de fabrica). Ahora bien cuando inicio el Mobius detecta mi Nokia 1100 ,estado conectado, pero no puedo ver nada de lo que hay dentro del telefono. Quisiera saber al igual que la pregunta de la cita. Si en este modelo de telefono se puede personalizar o cargar mas juegos al telefono. Muchas Gracias.  
SergioDJT 2005


----------



## Andres Cuenca

sergiodjt dijo:
			
		

> Sergio_84 dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tengo otra inquietud:
> 
> En mercadolibre estaban vendiendo el datacable para el nokia 1100 y el vendedor aseguraba que solo servía para servicio técnico que no se puede personalizar (grabar imágenes, tonos, aplicaciones, etc). ¿es totalmente cierto? ¿al nokia 1100 no se le pueden grabar juegos ni imágenes?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Li-ion .   La publicacion esta excelente, he podido armar el cable y salve mi telefono con el soft fbusv25 (reset de fabrica). Ahora bien cuando inicio el Mobius detecta mi Nokia 1100 ,estado conectado, pero no puedo ver nada de lo que hay dentro del telefono. Quisiera saber al igual que la pregunta de la cita. Si en este modelo de telefono se puede personalizar o cargar mas juegos al telefono. Muchas Gracias.
> SergioDJT 2005
Hacer clic para expandir...


Hola Sergio, lamento decirte que ningún programa de gestión soporta este modelo, aunque el Mobiux lo reconoce solo llega hasta ahí. Me imagino que no  han implementado este teléfono porque es verdaderamente muy limitado y no se justifica.

Saludos,
Li-ion.


----------



## F

hola gente,
tengo armado un conversor TTL-RS232 con un max 232, utilizo los pin RX TX y GND del nokia 1100 y el programa Oxigen. Cdo corro el programa detecta el telefono (modelo, IMEI, etc), pero intento pasarle un ringtone o leer la agenda y nada. Si el programa detecta el telefono, porque no lee o baja los cambios que realizo.
Espero alguna ayudita
Saludos


----------



## Andres Cuenca

Te cuento que no hay un programa que soporte totalmente al 1100, así que lo único que puedes hacer es lo que tu dices saber el IMEI, el modelo, y hasta resetarlo.


----------



## ELGRANWILLY

Hola Li-ION:
Mi nombre es Guillermo (Cba. - Argentina) y queria hacerte unas consultas sobre el cable de datos para el nokia 3520.
Te cuento que fabrique el cable que propones tal cual esta en los planos, hice el conector para el 3520 y lo conecte a la pc.
Baje los programas Oxigen Phone MAnager II, el Logo manager v1.3, y el nokia pc suite 4 pero con ninguno pude conectar el telefono.

Según averigüe, el nokia 3520 solo usa los pins Tx, Rx y Gnd. Solo utilice dichos pins para la conexión. Los alfileres de conexion con el telefono hacen buen contacto, pero sin embargo la pc no lo detecta. Que puedo estar haciendo mal????? Existe necesidad de tener que hacer alguna variante al circuito que propones?????

Desde Ya MUCHAS GRACIAS POR TU  RESPUESTA....


----------



## Andres Cuenca

Hola Guillermo,

Puedes probar dejando solo las señales del FBUS, quitando el diodo 1N4148 y disminuyendo la resistencia de 1K por una de 220 Ohmios, si después de esta variación el teléfono no es reconocido, es muy probable que el software no lo soporte.

Saludos.


----------



## ELGRANWILLY

Hola Li-Ion:

Gracias por tu ayuda...quitando la resistencia de 1k por la de 220, y quitanod el diodo del MBUS, efunciona a la perfeccion con el soft: MOBIMB y el Mobius.....No consigo hacerlo funcionar con el oxigen II, pero demasiado lejos he llegado....Muchas Gracias.


Guillermo


----------



## MaMu

Li-ion, adapatando el pinout de este circuito, me sirve para el Motorola C333 ? o trabaja a otros niveles de tensión? estoy tratando de buscar información sobre este modelo en particular. 

Vi algunos smart clip para esta linea, pero parecian paralelos, no serial, al menos es lo que pense por la DB25.

Gracias.


----------



## Andres Cuenca

Mamu, no sabia que el c333 aceptara comunicación serial RS232. Hasta donde se, para este teléfono se utiliza un cable mini USB.


----------



## MaMu

Li-ion dijo:
			
		

> Mamu, no sabia que el c333 aceptara comunicación serial RS232. Hasta donde se, para este teléfono se utiliza un cable mini USB.



Si, del teléfono sale el cable USB, el cual se enchufa en un smart clip, que se conecta a la pc, al menos asi lo he visto yo hacer, a no ser de que me haya equivocado de modelo.
Tengo un C333 y no me reconoce la nueva SIM que he puesto, ya que al cambiar de servicio me ha quedado bloqueado. ("Ingrese SIM", asi me queda) y estoy buscando la forma de recuperar mi equipo.


----------



## Leoncio3300

Hola, soy nuevo en el Foro, tengo un nokia 3300 y estoy armando el cable Fbus/Mbus y quería preguntarte si es posible, en vez de hacer la conexión por debajo de la batería, hacer la conexión al teléfono con el conector que tiene el manos libre, creo que se llama Nokia conector, porque me es lioso hacerlo con el acrílico ya que los pinout del 3300 son muy pequeños.

Muchas gracias.

Leoncio


----------



## Andres Cuenca

Leoncio3300, Puedes utilizar los pines del Pop Port. para saber su distribución revisa el siguiente tema:

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f18/nokia-gsm-pinouts-28/


----------



## JANDRES_COOL

Li-ion dijo:
			
		

> Hola de_todito
> 
> Bienvenido al foro,
> 
> Si no sabes el código de seguridad, entonces tienes que resetear el teléfono.
> Para eso utiliza este programa:
> 
> http://homepage.ntlworld.com/danluik/downloads/fbusv25.zip
> 
> Con el teléfono conectado al computador por medio del data cable, le das un reset general y listo ya no saldrá ese mensaje.
> 
> Saludos,
> Li-ion.
> 
> P.D. Si el programa te pide la librería MSCOMM32.OCX, entonces bájala de este enlace:
> 
> http://homepage.ntlworld.com/danluik/downloads/MSCOMM32.OCX
> 
> Y la copias en la carpeta del sistema.



Quiubo Li-ion ... 
Amigo queria pedirle un super favor...  a mi me gusta todo esto de los moviles incluso he hecho trabajos de esto.. pero ahora estoy varado ..
necesito el diagrama del cable para desbloquear un nokia 1100, he buscado por todos lados y he probado varias conexiones distintas .. pero no pasa nada no se si estoy trabajando con programas que no son... el caso es que me ha quedado grande.... ent. estoy buscando otras opciones de cable y el software adecuado para esto si me pudiera ayudar le agradeceria mucho, tengo mucho material unlock e información. de muchos cel. que le podria interesar.. ayudeme y hablamos ..

atte. jandres_cool


----------



## rony pinto

hey bueno saludos a todos espero esten pasandola bien hace unos meses atras empese hacer el cable pero no tenia la imformacion de los pinouts del telefono asi q no me atrevi a conectarlos pues solo tenia el ground identificado jejjeje bueno le mando un agradecimiento a li ion por los datos q ha facilitado y bueno espero poder compartir con ustedes las experiencia de hacer el cable bye


----------



## El_cuco

Hola Li-ion
Una pregunta, yo construi el cable que usted publico para la comunicacion de la pC y el nokia 1100, la verdad le agradesco mucho la información que nos fascilito funciona de maravilla. La pregunta es la siguiente, por favor no se si sabe de la posibilidad de comunicar un PIC y al celular ya sea con max232 o sin el, pero la idea es que le pueda controlar al celular mediante un hardware externo, en este caso seria con el PIC, es para un proyecto que me propuse yo mismo, no es para ningun tipo de trabajo solo es una meta que quiero cumplir.
Le agradeceria mucho si me contestara mi pregunta.


----------



## Andres Cuenca

Claro que lo puedes hacer, lo que tienes que hacer es conocer el protocolo de comunicación de los teléfonos celulares, te recomiendo que te bajes el set de comandos AT para telefonos GSM de nokia, búscalo en google como “AT Command set for Nokia GSM products” con esos comandos puedes interactuar con tu teléfono. Solo debes programarlos en el PIC y enviarlos desde él al móvil.


----------



## El_cuco

Gracias amigo Li-ion por la información  .

Voy a investigar la información que me diste, cualquier novedad lo publicare.


----------



## El_cuco

Hola Li-ion

Disculpa q abuse de tu confianza   , pero no puedo entender como utilizo la información que me recomendo sobre AT Command set for Nokia GSM products, no puedo utilizar las tramas de información para el nokia, por favor me puedes dar una idea de como comenzar?, porq con lo que quisiera empezar es mandando algun mensaje desde el PIC, pero no entiendo como meto esas tramas al PIC para que se transmita al cel (nokia 1100). Y la ultima pregunta sera necesario el max232 para que la comunicacion entre el PIC y el cel sea exitosa o no??.


----------



## Andres Cuenca

El paso a seguir es conocer la representacion binaria de un comando AT, de esa forma puedes programarlo en el PIC. 

Aqui te dejo un enlace que te puede aclarar muchas dudas:

http://www.usbdeveloper.com/GSMPage/gsmpage.htm


----------



## El_cuco

Bueno creo que llego la hora de aportar con algo, un buen amigo mío me lo facilito y me parece que se merece compartirlo. se llama comuni, este programa pude ver la información que se tiene en la transmisión ya sea en puerto serial o paralelo, el único inconveniente es que se necesita 2 computadoras, ya que el la una esta haciéndose la transmisión y en la otra se utilizara el comuni con otro cabe que este conectado al RX y GND para poder ver el paso de la información.

bueno no le he manejado muy bien, pero les explico como se le ejecuta, tienen que ejecutar el archivo punto BAT pero si no le ven deben ir a 

1. herramientas 
2. luego ir a opciones de carpeta
3. Pestaña ver
4. Deshabilitar la opción "ocultar las extensiones de archivo para tipo de archivos conocidos"
5. listo verán un archivo que se llama UC.BAT
6. ejecutar UC.BAT
7. si les sale un error pongan omitir y se abrirá la ventana
8. no hay que poner recibir ni nada por el estilo, solo lo que si tienen que configurar es donde esta conectado el cable del puerto.

Se que no es un gran aporte, pero creo que es una herramienta muy útil, sobre todo cuando no sabemos que información pasa de un dispositivo a otro


----------



## daniloarias

Arme el cable para el motorola c115 básicamente se compone de lo mismo q el de el nokia 1100 excepto por el zener de 2.7, tengo varias dudas al revisar este circuito , empiezo revisando los diodos q estan bien polarizados y buenos segun el multimetro, luego paso a la parte del 7805 y esta correcto por q llegan 8.8 v y luego en el vout salen los 5 ,los condensadores bien por q el circuito dura un poco para descargarse (el de 470 y el de 47 micro), la conexion del puerto paralelo bien o si no no estuviera dándome esos voltajes en fin en resumidas cuentas en el max el voltaje q sale del pin 9 (rx) es de 5v y el de el pin 10(tx) es de 4.3 son estos voltajes correctos o q podría hacer para probar el max 232? (estos voltajes resultan al ejecutar un programa q se llama c115free). 

espero q me pueda ayudar dándome una idea de q puedo estar haciendo mal.

de antemano gracias.


----------



## lindsay

hola amigo Li-ion, disculpa soy nueva en el foro y mas en el tema, sin embargo antes que nada déjame felicitarte por tu papel como moderador y proveedor de la información así como del conocimiento, por favor no se nada de electrónica pero me parece muy interesante la construcción del cable para el 1100, porfa si me puedes ayudar tengo un nokia cdma 2280 y un gsm 3200 porfa el cable del 1100 les sirve a los dos para poder desbloquear el código de seguridad?

muchas gracias y disculpa por el abuso.


----------



## Andres Cuenca

Respuesta para *daniloarias* 

Según tu mensaje el circuito funciona correctamente, salvo porque confundiste el puerto serial con el paralelo. A mi parecer el problema puede ser que no estas conectando las señales TX y RX en los pines correctos.


Respuesta para *lindsay*

He probado el cable con el programa “FBUS by Maestro” para resetear el código de seguridad en varios teléfonos gsm, lo que no se es si es funcional con teléfono cdma. Haz la prueba y nos cuentas.

Saludos.


----------



## daniloarias

hola lion tu sabes si ese tal pulpo q mencionan en laneros funciona, tu ya lo has probado, es verdad q funciona para la mayoria de cel


----------



## Andres Cuenca

Ese circuito con transistores realiza una función similar que el MAX232, salvo que la salida no es regulada, por lo que se le debe hacer algún limitador con un zener, algo que complica el circuito, sabiendo la sencillez y seguridad que resulta el empleo de un MAX232.


----------



## fernandosnajer

Hola Li-ion te cquiero hacer una consulta el tema es el siguiente yo tengo un nokia 1100 y mi intensión es hacer el datacable, paralelamente a esto ayer estuve revolviendo cosas de electronica en la casa de mi tio(la casa de mi tio es uno de esos lugares en donde te podes encontrar desde una placa de un sistema para registrar la temperatura de los pollos hasta caraoles de mar del plata) hasta que me encontre con un cable que segun mi tio se usaba de intercambio entre una agenda electronica y la pc y yo pense esto capaz que me sirve para mi celular entonces busque my celular y sin conectar el cable a la pc lo conecte al celular y me di cuenta que el cable entraba perfectamente. Este cable que yo encontre es un cable liso que no leva ningun interruptor ni nada por el estilo lo que pasa es que pienso que el celular y la maquina trabajan a voltajes diferentes por sentido comun la pc tiene mas voltage que el celular la pregunta es la siguiente ¿este datacable nesecita llevar algun reductor o algo o lo puedo conectar haci nomas?
Mi pregunta puede ser muy tonta pero la verdad es que corro riesgo de quemar el celular

Otra preguntita 
conoces algun programa que sea compatible con nokia 1100 que no sea el my phone explorer ya que este programa me cuelga la maquina


desde ya mis agracimientos a ti y a este foro que me esta auyu dando bastante


----------



## eldelpuerto

Hola, construi el circuito, en pricncipio repasado y ok.
Lo conecte al puerto serie del ordenador.
Cogi un alargador de puertos usb y le corte por la mitad dejando los cables pelados por un lado y el conector usb hembra por el otro.
Soldé los cables a la placa, quedando el conector hembra colgando de la placa.
COmo tengo un cable dku2, lo conecte a la hembra y luego al movil.
Lo he probado en un 6100, 6610, 7250i. con el programa mobimb pero no me funciona.

Varias cuestiones:
1. ¿las conexiones para no cortar  el dku que hice son correctas, deberia funcionar?
2. En mi caso (pues conecto el dku-2) ¿con cualquier movil con puerto pop-port valdria?
3. Si todo me funcionara correctamente, ¿con el hyperterminal podria enviar AT y me deberia funcionar?

Li-ion u otros, ayudadme.
POr favor una ayuda.
Muchas gracias por todo.


----------



## ilciavo

Loco he estado buscando información sobre el cable USB para el nokia 6225 y al parecer no hay mucha información. Donde puedo conseguir información sobre el cable RS232 para Nokia 6225 y la información de los pines ?
Saludos


----------



## GOKUDEN

no hice el conector sino que le solde los cablecitos directamente a los conectores internos, pero no logro hacer que al mandarle el AT me de OK, el mobieus lo reconocio como nokia 1100 pero como es demo no se que mas hacer..


----------



## ricpuntovxd

Mira este mensaje lo mande a li-ion por MP pero lo publica aqui para todos, es que no me di cuenta de como se publican los mensajes, ademas capas quue algun otro colega me puede dar una mano..

"Hola li-ion, lo que te queria proponer era si se podria usar en ves de un max232 un GD75232, te explico por que, aca en mi pais (uruguay) se complica para conseguir componentes, tengo los datasheets si queres te los paso pero creo que tu te manejas mejor que yo en esto....bueno en caso de que se pudiera me ayudaria enormemente que me pasaras un bosquejo (a lapiz =)  porque en relidad recien empieso en esto y no me doy mucha idea en realidad miro los data sheets y veo que no es muy complicado pero no me animo, ademas los telefonos no salen 2 vintenes como para quemarlos....propongo ese tipo de integrado porque se pueden conseguir en cualquier motherboard viejita o sino talvez un st75185C o sino tambien un ht6571....asi que espero me puedas ayudar..desde ya gracias y a la orden!!"


----------



## lucas220876

primero que nada muchas gracias  li-ion por publicar esta información ..


  hasta ahora construi el cable , pero todavia no pude tener una conexion exitosa. estoy bajando el software que recomendas para la conexion. la forma que queria problar es con comandos at, como para que discara un numero grabado en la agenda , atd>"li-ion"; pero como ya te dije no tuve exito; vamos a ver con el software. lo que llego a ver es que si bien cuando esta desconectado el telefono los niveles de tension estan dentro de lo previsto, cuando conecto el telefono estos niveles bajan, y no hay ninguna clase de corto entre los cables. vos sabes si puedo hacer esta operatoria de comandos at en nokia 1100?. si yo realizo la conexion con el hiperteminal en fbus , tengo que conectar tambien mbus? desde ya nuevamente gracias y disculpa las molestias


----------



## Bubus

hola, yo tengo un cable de manos libres que al parecer trae todos los pines, se puede implementar en ese???

digo corto y pego, es un nokia 6820


----------



## antraxa

Perdonen mi pregunta demasiado basica pero, en el circuito la tierra es comun para la PC y el TELEFONO?????      si es asi, no existe ningun problema al respecto?, me refiero a que si por alguna razon exista un pequeño corto circuito pueda afectar al telefono?

gracias por su atensión, por cierto el foro es muy bueno!


----------



## eldelpuerto

Los componentes te valen
En cuanto al ciru¡to..el de lion te vale.
Mira las lineas como si fueran cables. Los condensadores fijate en el positivo y ponlo coorecto. las resistencias. y Los pines del max232 se ven. y solo es unir.
Yo te aconsejo te compres una placa de prototipos que esta ya con su agujeros, solo es soldar, y aunque no seas muy apañado podras soldarlo.


----------



## edimoran

Li-ion dijo:
			
		

> Hola NakedSnake, si miras bien en el doc la pila se coloca en el telefono encima del conector, claro debes sujetarla con algo, con respecto al VPP este pin se utiliza para programar la mamoria flash del telefono y no para alimentarlo.
> 
> Saludos,
> 
> Li-ion.



Saludos 

tengo problema con un cable de estos quisiera que me ayudes, me podrias decir los valores 
de los transistores, del los diodos y que resistencia utilizo para armarlo ..ha tambien creo que va un filtro de que valor seria ?  .. ayuda please  este cable se me daño y es de mi Jefe me quiere cortar la cabeza..... ayudame.


----------



## ragrelo

Lo descolgado lo digo porque eh visto por la net que el cable que te venden para este celular entra por RJ45 (placa de red)
y la pregunta en si seria, se puede adaptar este cable a todo esto que comentan aca?
Bueno seria que si alguien ya armo el cable pruebe si puede ponerlo en la placa de red y ver que pasa..


Saludos


----------



## fabmaxs

Chiquilos tengo un problema con la contruccion del cable, donde vivo no hay zener de menos de 5.1V     asi q tenia en pausa este proyecto hasta q encontre una variacion edl cable q proponen, esta vez sin zener pero con una par de transistores.. a simple vista me parece valido... q opinan??


----------



## antraxa

eh construido el cable al pie de la letra como aqui lo muestran, con los valores exactos de cada componente, TODO IGUAL , pero no me funciona. Lo estoy conectando con un NOKIA  6110 tengo sus pines plenamente iidentificados, tengo el cable de datos original y con este si funciona bien la comunicacion. Lo que deseo es poder hacer mis propios cables para no tener que comprarlos originales pues estan caros.    

El programa que uso para comunicar la PC con mi telefono es GNOKII-5.0.2  que me funciona de maravilla en linux, todo jala excelente CON EL CABLE ORIGINAL, pero con el cable que hago NO PASA NADA, y estoy seguro que esta exactamente al pie de la letra pues no le modifique nada. Alguien a usado este cable pero con GNOKII????   empiezo a creer que es el programa lo que no permite la comunicacion a menos que sea el cable original, pero claro me suena muy FANTASMAGORICO jeje.

quisiera saber si alguien a logrado comunicar este telefono con este cable??   o si alguien usa GNOKII con este cable?


gracias a todos por su atensión!!


----------



## Juan Manuel

Hola a todos.
Mis condensadores electroliticos son de mayor voltaje que lo publicados aqui
Los puedo usar? la mujer de la tienda dijo que al ser de la misma cantidad de microfaradios no hay problema.
Saludos Juan


----------



## caliche

Juan Manuel dijo:
			
		

> Hola a todos.
> Mis condensadores electroliticos son de mayor voltaje que lo publicados aqui
> Los puedo usar? la mujer de la tienda dijo que al ser de la misma cantidad de microfaradios no hay problema.
> Saludos Juan



El voltaje especificado en el cuerpo del condensador solo indica el maximo voltaje soportado por el dielectrico. Asi que puedes colocar valores mayores a los indicados en el circuito, eso si respetando la misma capacidad en faradios.


----------



## caliche

antraxa dijo:
			
		

> eh construido el cable al pie de la letra como aqui lo muestran, con los valores exactos de cada componente, TODO IGUAL , pero no me funciona. Lo estoy conectando con un NOKIA  6110 tengo sus pines plenamente iidentificados, tengo el cable de datos original y con este si funciona bien la comunicacion. Lo que deseo es poder hacer mis propios cables para no tener que comprarlos originales pues estan caros.
> 
> El programa que uso para comunicar la PC con mi telefono es GNOKII-5.0.2  que me funciona de maravilla en linux, todo jala excelente CON EL CABLE ORIGINAL, pero con el cable que hago NO PASA NADA, y estoy seguro que esta exactamente al pie de la letra pues no le modifique nada. Alguien a usado este cable pero con GNOKII????   empiezo a creer que es el programa lo que no permite la comunicacion a menos que sea el cable original, pero claro me suena muy FANTASMAGORICO jeje.
> 
> quisiera saber si alguien a logrado comunicar este telefono con este cable??   o si alguien usa GNOKII con este cable?
> 
> 
> gracias a todos por su atensión!!



Si tienes el circuito bien montado y la conexion con el telefono es la adecuada, deberia de funcionar, ya que no hay ninguna diferencia electrica con el cable original. 

Revisa bien las conexiones con el telefono.

Saludos.


----------



## caliche

fabmaxs dijo:
			
		

> Chiquilos tengo un problema con la contruccion del cable, donde vivo no hay zener de menos de 5.1V     asi q tenia en pausa este proyecto hasta q encontre una variacion edl cable q proponen, esta vez sin zener pero con una par de transistores.. a simple vista me parece valido... q opinan??



Los zener se utilizan para limitar el voltaje de salida del max232 al voltaje de operacion del telefono. Aunque alguna ves lo probe sin los zener con buenos resultados, es mejor curarse en salud y utilizar esa medida de proteccion.

Saludos.


----------



## Juan Manuel

Hola Caliche.
Gracias por tu respuesta.
Fue lo mismo que me dijo la mujer de la casa de electronica, pero siemper es mejor dos opiniones.
Saludos Juan


----------



## SNAKE

Hola: 
Disculpen si este mensaje les llega a molestar. 
Sé que para ustedes esto debe ser una super tonteria. 
Sucede que no conozco casi nada, si no es que nada en absoluto de electrónica. 
Quiero realizar el cable de datos para un Nokia 3200. 

Al comprar el circuito integrado "Max232", me dieron uno que es "Max232N". 
Me sirve? Es lo mismo? Que significa la N? 
Al comprar el Regulador de Voltaje "78l05", me dieron uno que es "78l05C". 
Me sirve? Es lo mismo? Que significa la C? 

También les quiero pedir de favor, como no sé de electrónica, si tienen el esquema o diagrama 
de como deben ir las pistas, o sea; como quedarían en la placa para poder realizarla y después poder poner los componentes electrónicos (ya que no entiendo bien el esquema que 
hay en el foro).

O alguien que ya construyó el circuito que pudiera poner una foto del lado de las pistas. 

De verdad les agradezco toda su ayuda y comprensión. 
Gracias.


----------



## fabmaxs

me parece q ya preguntaste esto en otro foro.. la respuesta fue q todo lo q te dieron te sirve... y el diagrama, bueno, esta claro q pata va con quien. (https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f18/data-cable-nokia-rs-232-forum-29/ )


----------



## Mario Alejandro

Necesito Ayuda alguien por favor me pueden decir si al equipo Motorola C115 a parte del flash que se le puede hacer con el cable de datos que conocemos en el foro lo puedo operar es decir hacerlo que disque o editar comandos at desde alli ....????   desde ya gracias


----------



## fabmaxs

encontre un integrado q lo q hace es reemplazar el bendito zener q no encontramos... el integrado seria un TL431, es un regulador de tension el cual, dada una configuracion en particular, se podria utilizar para reemplzar un diodo zener... en la pagina de fairchild pueden descargar el datasheet para q lo vean... ojala les sirva, yo voy a probar con ese...


----------



## fidodido18

fabmaxs dijo:
			
		

> encontre un integrado q lo q hace es reemplazar el bendito zener q no encontramos... el integrado seria un TL431, es un regulador de tension el cual, dada una configuracion en particular, se podria utilizar para reemplzar un diodo zener... en la pagina de fairchild pueden descargar el datasheet para q lo vean... ojala les sirva, yo voy a probar con ese...


Si es seguro?? mi hermnao yo prefiero no arriesgarme y mejor dejarlo como le a funcionado a todos, ya afortunadamente me consiguieron los diodos zener a un precio bien bajo y me imagino que el integrado sera mas caro que ese el valor que me los consiguieron, pero de todas maneras gracias por ese aporte y nos gustaria que nos diera mas especificaciones de la pagina que nos reconmiendas y como quedaria el circuito al final con el datasheet que nos recomiendas,
viejo gracias por ese aporte!!


----------



## SNAKE

HOLA:

Siento mucho haberlos molestado. No sé de electrónica.

OK, parece que ya entendí como van las pistas.

Me queda la duda de a donde van las tierras. Supongo que todas las puedo mandar a un mismo punto, pero y luego ese punto a donde va o que? Es un cable que va al chasis de la compu?

Por favor ayúdenme.

Gracias.


----------



## fidodido18

SNAKE dijo:
			
		

> HOLA:
> 
> Siento mucho haberlos molestado. No sé de electrónica.
> 
> OK, parece que ya entendí como van las pistas.
> 
> Me queda la duda de a donde van las tierras. Supongo que todas las puedo mandar a un mismo punto, pero y luego ese punto a donde va o que? Es un cable que va al chasis de la compu?
> 
> Por favor ayúdenme.
> 
> Gracias.


Viejo Snake si la tierra (GND) es un punto de referencia y todas va al mismo punto que es el terminal 5 del conector, de hay si no estoy mal se va a la tierra de la compu, lo importante es que hagas todo como lo indica el foro al principio y todo va a salir bien... ojala puedas terminar tu cable rapido y disfrutes de el cable..


----------



## fabmaxs

bueno la pagina es http://www.fairchildsemi.com/pf/TL/TL431A.html aqui esta el datasheet del integrado. no es caro y para quienes no tenemos acceso al zenner de 2.7 q propone el circuito, es un buen reemplazo. consta de 3 conectores (patas, muy similar a un transistor), Anodo, Catodo (idem al diodo), y referencia. Con la referencia se regula la tension del zenner, por lo tanto tenemos un zener multivoltaje el cual lo elegimos con la referencia.


----------



## fidodido18

fabmaxs dijo:
			
		

> bueno la pagina es http://www.fairchildsemi.com/pf/TL/TL431A.html aqui esta el datasheet del integrado. no es caro y para quienes no tenemos acceso al zenner de 2.7 q propone el circuito, es un buen reemplazo. consta de 3 conectores (patas, muy similar a un transistor), Anodo, Catodo (idem al diodo), y referencia. Con la referencia se regula la tension del zenner, por lo tanto tenemos un zener multivoltaje el cual lo elegimos con la referencia.


Sinceramente que aporte!! pero como usariamos la referencia donde se concetaria como hacemos pa que nos marque 2,7 v? porque sinceramente ni idea de como se maneja este integrado, viejo fabmaxs gracias..


----------



## fabmaxs

la referencia se debe sacar de otro lado, mi idea es alimentarlo desde el regulador 7805 (regulador de tension a +5V), claro q no directo debe pasar por un par de resistencias para lograr bajar la tension hasta 2.7 q es lo q se requiere. Esta semana (despues de las pruebas) me voy a dedicar a hacerlo, en cuanto lo tenga coloco los valores de las resistencias y como se conectaria


----------



## fidodido18

Compañeros haciendo un calculo (divisor de voltage) se pueden colocar dos resistencias de 1k en serie que vayan de la salida (Vo) del regulador de voltage que minimo nos da 4.75 V hasta un maximo de 5.25V, en condiciones normales (ver datasheet), y colocar el voltage de refencia entre las dos resistores los cuales maximo nos daria un voltage de 2.625 V hasta un minimo de 2.375V aproximadamente los que nos recomiendan al principio del foro que el diodo zener tiene que ir de 2.4 a 2.7V, estos son calculos teoricos falta la prueba final para ver si nos da hoy lo probare en el laboratorio y les dire que tal me fue.
P.D. las resistencias irian de la salida del regulador hasta tierra.


----------



## fabmaxs

AHA!!! esa es la idea.. q bien    ojala resulte


----------



## fidodido18

en la paginas 7 y 8 de esta web aparecen varias imagenes de los resultados del cable y pueden ver algunas imagenes finales del circuito, espero y les sirva..
http://www.laneros.com/showthread.php?t=28656&page=7&highlight=3300


----------



## toyoracing

gracias pero no las encuentro, no hay ningun codiogo que lo resete sin tener que armar el cable, lo que pasa es que oerdi el codigo de bloqueo del teclado y el de las restableciones de fabrica, esto me implica que cada vez que bloqueo el teclado cuando lo voy a desbloquear me pide el codigo que no me acuerdo, enonces tengo que sacar la bateria, les agradescos que me pasen algun codigo, de ultima hago el cable. Lo que pasa es que no se como armarlo en un circuito impreso, o lo puedo hacer algo muy casero, fidodido 18 tenes msn por casualidad, te dejo el mio asi nos ontactamos dele? 

muchas gracias


----------



## fabmaxs

eso seria flashear el cel... y esta prohibido (temas legales)... en todo caso sin el cable no es mucho lo q se puede hacer.. osea, es necesario tenerlo...


----------



## toyoracing

ALGUIEN ME PUEDE DECIR COM ES EL SENTIDO DE LOS DIODOS Y RESISTENCIAS PORQUE PIENSO QUE LA MAQUINA NO ME DECTECTA EL CEL PORQUE HAY ALGO ALREVES COMO PUEDO VERIFICAR SE ESTA LA MAQUINA RECIBIENDO SEÑAL O SI ES PROBLEMA DEL SOFTWARE
GRACIAS


----------



## fidodido18

toyoracing dijo:
			
		

> ALGUIEN ME PUEDE DECIR COM ES EL SENTIDO DE LOS DIODOS Y RESISTENCIAS PORQUE PIENSO QUE LA MAQUINA NO ME DECTECTA EL CEL PORQUE HAY ALGO ALREVES COMO PUEDO VERIFICAR SE ESTA LA MAQUINA RECIBIENDO SEÑAL O SI ES PROBLEMA DEL SOFTWARE
> GRACIAS



German las resistencias no tienen polaridad, mas los capacitores, diodos, regulador de voltage y el diodo zener si tienen polaridad y hay que respetarla porque sino no te funcionara nada, por ejemplo los diodos tienen una raya que indica como se debe colocar, para ver como se coloca el regulador tienes que ver el datasheet (www.alldatasheet.com) en esta pagina se coloca la referencia del elemento en el caso del regulador se coloca "78L05" y te dicen segun la forma del dispositivo cual es Vo, Vi y GND (tierra), asi que te recomiendo que heches un vistaso a la pagina que te digo y te bajes el datasheet


----------



## NACHITO

Gracias a Dios encontre el Foro. 
Como todos ando en esto de hacer el dichoso cable.

Lo que quisiera saber y si alguien puede confirmarme si se puede usar el POP PORT del mismo telefono [ Tengo un NOKIA 3220 ] para hacer la conexion alli directamente y tal vez usando el conector del HS-5 Auricular Estandar.  Ya son como unas 3 veces que he leido dudas similares pero no han tenido respuestas todavia.

Esperando oir algo al respecto me despido de todos.

ATTE: NACHITO


----------



## fidodido18

amigos esa siempre tambien a sido mi duda, ya que cuando aca uno busca los pines del cable siempre muestran los de arriba, hay que probar para ver que pasa, porque asi nos descomplicaramos la vida, porque hacer esas conexiones en la parte trasera son muy dificiles, amigos provemos para ver si contamos con la suerte!!


----------



## NUEVO2005

LI-ON,cuando quiero ver expandido,el circuito que tu diseñaste para el FBUS,me aparece una cruz,y ninguna imagen¿Podrias enviarmela a mi correo?

Otra cosa, el NOKIA 1100,soporta o no soporta comandos AT,porque segun comenstaste si lo soporta pero por medio del envio del por FBUS .

tAMBIEN,PORQUE MENCIONAN QUE EL HYPERTERMINAL NO PUEDEN HACER CONECCIONES A 115200Baudios,SEGUN LA VERSION QUE YO TENGO ME PERMITE CONFIGURARLO A ESA VELOCIDAD.

BUENO,SI ME CONFIRMAS que es posible comandar al nokia 1100 con comandos AT(INCLUYE
UN MODEM INTERNO GPRS?),PUEDO SUVIR AL FORO UN ARTCHIVO FUENTE .ASM ,para que el que lo quiera,saber como se envian y se usan los comandos AT DE NOKIAy de SONY ERICSSON,el archivo esta diseñado en un PIC16F84A.


----------



## Scorpius86

¡¡¡¡¡Alabado sea ALA!!!!!! Como dicen el que busca encuentra, Hola a todos ,Soy nuevo en foro y he navegado por la red durante mucho tiempo, sin suerte hasta ahora, (espero), Mi problema es el sigueinte: Tengo mi celular NOKIA 3520, y bueno quiero ponerle logos sonido etc..,pero necesito su cable que aca en Perú no venden o fabrica y bueno decidi fabricarlo yo mismo pero el detalle que no encontrab una guia o manual, hasta que alfin vi la luz con ud. al leerme por entero su foro de 14 paginas, pero, quisiera yo armar el cable para el 3520, y para eso he buscado el diagrama o las fotos de los PINOUT del 3520 pero no loes encuentro indicandome que es cada PIN, y el diagrama del circuito para el 3520, he visto que, muchos cambia una resistencia de 1K a 220 ohm, Bueno solo resta decirles Gracias, ha y bueno los conocimientos en electronica uqe tengo son muy insipientes, espero no molestralos mucho.


----------



## pcavaz

Yo estoy tratando de comunicarme mediante el puerto pop-port de un 6230 con un cable de auricular Hs-5c cuando tenga la respuesta les publico


----------



## fidodido18

pcavaz ojala resulte esta conexion y nos evitemos todo ese trabajo de hacer los pines, esperamos tu pronta respuesta, gracias desde ya!!


----------



## wyr3x

...lei todo el post para ver si encontraba un software 100 % freeware (o GNU ya que estamos) para crear logos y melodias para un nokia 1220 .... peeero parece ser que no s hablo de eso...alguien tiene alguna idea?...


----------



## k-be!

Hola, escuche q tambien se puede usar para el nokia 6060, 6061 pero no tengo idea de como van los pines, si alguien lo sabe podria ayudarme. k-be!


----------



## rafaeltn

hola!
estoy construyendo el cable, pero sera que pueden decirme alguna pagina donde pueda bajarme el MobiMB sin que me cobren??? en alguna parte debe haber donde bajarlo gratis, no?

gracias


----------



## fidodido18

amigo en muchos sitios ofrecen la version de prueba incluso en otros foros esta de manera "ilegal" el programa, busca bien en google que lo encuentras enseguida
por ejemplo aca hay una pagina buena para los nokia s40 donde ofrecen el programa
http://s40nokia.siteburg.com/PC.htm es una version de prueba.. espero y te sirva de algo.


----------



## Haunter

Estoy por contruir este cable Cable Nokia Flasher PS2 a Nokia NGAGE
y yo creo q es casi el mismo q estan haciendo ustedes, la unica diferecia seria el orden de los cables atras del celular ya q tengo una N-GAGE.
Esta es la información q encontre tal vez les pueda ser util:
Nokia 1100, 1600, 2300, 2600, N-Gage cell phones internal pinout 
RS-232 interface pinout
PC Serial Pinout
RS-232D pinout (Diganme si esto va a la placa de red de la PC o a uno de esos "Griffin Flasher Box" extraños porque yo termino rompiendo todo:x )
Nokia N-Gage cell phones pinout 
I2C Bus / Access Bus

 Necesito el cable para resetear el software y dejarlo como nuevo, ya q no me arranca (aparece 4 veces la pantalla de NOKIA y se apaga)

Bueno espero q me puedan ayudar[/url]


----------



## wolverine

Hoola Li-on me parece muy bueno el cable que diseñaste, al parecertiene que funcionar, pero no lo logro, el cable anda, porque puenteo las Rx y Tx del max 232 y recibo lo que mando, perfectamente y en niveles de tension de 2,7V medidos con osciloscopio, tambien puedo decodificar ls señales que le mando, voy a mandar en unos dias la tabla con los valores, los baje de la web, los controlé y entendi su funcionamiento. El problema se me presenta cuando conecto el tel a la plaqueta, utilizo el hyper terminal de win 95 y le mando comandos AT que ya probe con un cable USB en un 3220 y funcionan, pero en el 1100 y con el cable tuyo no lo puedo lograr funcionar, no tengo respuesta del tel, el posible error lo puedo tener en los contactos del tel porque es muy dificil el conector.
La duda mia esta en que pasa si retiro el diodo 1n4148 que esta entre FbusRx y Tx?
Por que 3 cables si Mbus y FbusRx estan puenteados? no los puedo puentear en el conector al tel?


----------



## Haunter

Ya entendi como hacer prcticamente todo, solo me falta conseguir el MAX232 y sucede q aca en Argentina no se consigue, alguien podria decirme donde lo consigo, porque me dijeron q es muy nuevo.


----------



## wolverine

Hola soy de Argentina tambien, de que ciudad sos porque yo estoy a 200Km de Bs As. y lo consegui por $7, el cable funciona perfecto, pero no logro conectarlo al tel, no me funciona, debe ser a que no hace buen contacto.
Li - on si podes darme una ayuda te lo agradezco.
Adjunto la tabla de caracteres segun los bits del Rs232, para trasmitir baja el nivel de tension, tira los 8 bits empezando por el menos significativo al mas significativo y luego vuelve a bajar el estado de la linea como bit de stop, los 8 del dato mas el de stop tienen la misma duración. Luego la linea vuelve a su estado de alto nuevamente.


----------



## lupic

rafaeltn
en un foro de laneros subieron el MobiMB, en esta direccion lo encuentras 

http://www.laneros.com/showthread.php?t=26506

el foro se llama "Construyendo Cable DKU-5 para N3100 "


----------



## fidodido18

hola a todos me gustaria saber si alguien a probado hacer las conexiones en un lugar diferente a la parte de atras de la pila de su cel, ya que en la parte de atras queda muy dificil de hacer.
si alguine lo ha hecho me puede decir si le funciono y que hizo, desde ya gracias!!


----------



## e_palau

Muy bueno el foro,lei todas las paginas sobre el data cable para el nokia, arme el cable segun el circuito publicado ,y comprobe su funcionamiento con un osciloscopio y anda bien, utilizo un  programa de comunicaciones (procomm) a 9600,8 bits,sin paridad, y 1 bit stop y la conexión MBUS.El telefono NOKIA 1100 solo se resetea y no contesta ningun comando AT .Los comandos los lei de la publicacion de NOKIA sugerida en el foro.No se como seguir ,ahora ¿quien podra defenderme? Acepto sugerencias .Muchas gracias a todos.


----------



## fidodido18

hola a todos, tenemos el foro un poco olvidado..
me gustaria saber donde se le puede colocar un diodo led, para ver que el cable esta en funcionamiento, ya que conosco a una persona que lo hizo y de verdad le funciona. 
bueno si alguien le ha colocado mejoras al cable pues seria bueno que nos comentaran que detalles o mejoras le han hecho y asi poder mejorar cada vez este gran post. 
Ahh y otra cosa nadie a podido conectar el celular de otra forma que no sea detras de la pila?? desde ya gracias!


----------



## ricpuntovxd

Li-ion dijo:
			
		

> Ese circuito con transistores realiza una función similar que el MAX232, salvo que la salida no es regulada, por lo que se le debe hacer algún limitador con un zener, algo que complica el circuito, sabiendo la sencillez y seguridad que resulta el empleo de un MAX232.


Hola, queria saber si se pueden usar unos transistores BC548C en ves de los BC547?..gracias


----------



## rampage

Buenas,
Arme un cable serie para el nokia 3200 y apenas lo conecto a la PC detecta un dispositivo pero no encuentra los drivers para instalarlo. Esto me hace pensar que el cable esta funcionando. Luego configure el hyperterminal 9600,8,N,1 pero al conectar no me permite escibir nada...alguien sabe porque puede suceder esto??
Les agradezco de antemano la ayuda.


----------



## wolverine

Hola Rampage, hisiste el cable que figura en el circuito de li-ion? Lo detecta la PC? Lei que te faltan los drivers. Tuviste que hacerle alguna modificación al cable? Yo no necesitaria los drivers porque lo uso con el HYper terminal, pero no lo pude hacer andar todavia. Espero tu Rta. Gracias.


----------



## renec1000

Este Datacable sirve Tambien para Unlock?..
Si sirve, que programas nececito, mi telefono es un Nokia1100


----------



## tortured

tengo un datacable para un 3595 se puede hacer un  puenteo para el 3300?? no tengo muchos conocimientos en electronica y me da cosa que al hacer el datacable completo queme el celular.


----------



## mporcile

Hola, la pregunta es la que se hicieron muchos, ¿El nokia 1100 soporta los comandos AT? 
Se puede conectar el 1100 a un microcontrolador y hacer que este micro lo comande para enviarle mensajes SMS (o recibirlos) ?

Gracias.


----------



## pinda

hola nuevo2005, me podrias pasar ese programa para manejarlos comandos at con el pic y los nokia o sony ericsson. saludos pinda


----------



## jospylos

NUEVO2005 dijo:
			
		

> LI-ON,cuando quiero ver expandido,el circuito que tu diseñaste para el FBUS,me aparece una cruz,y ninguna imagen¿Podrias enviarmela a mi correo?
> 
> Otra cosa, el NOKIA 1100,soporta o no soporta comandos AT,porque segun comenstaste si lo soporta pero por medio del envio del por FBUS .
> 
> tAMBIEN,PORQUE MENCIONAN QUE EL HYPERTERMINAL NO PUEDEN HACER CONECCIONES A 115200Baudios,SEGUN LA VERSION QUE YO TENGO ME PERMITE CONFIGURARLO A ESA VELOCIDAD.
> 
> BUENO,SI ME CONFIRMAS que es posible comandar al nokia 1100 con comandos AT(INCLUYE
> UN MODEM INTERNO GPRS?),PUEDO SUVIR AL FORO UN ARTCHIVO FUENTE .ASM ,para que el que lo quiera,saber como se envian y se usan los comandos AT DE NOKIAy de SONY ERICSSON,el archivo esta diseñado en un PIC16F84A.




hola nuevo2005 sabes ya realice mi cable de conexion, estoy tratando al igual que la mayoria mandar comandos AT para el NOkiA  1100 , pero en el hyperterminal no puedo mandar los comandos AT , no se porque ,a pesar que probe el cable con otros sotfware y si lo reconocen pero no permite hacer gran cosa como el Mobimb o el fbus, bueno voy al punto

porfavor ojala puedas subirlo , si no , mandalos a mi correo please, GRACIAS estaremos en contacto


----------



## pcavaz

Jose Ricardo dijo:
			
		

> Que tal, hola a todos.
> 
> Antes que nada gracias por toda la información proporcionada en este foro.
> Yo he trabajado anteriormente en el desarrollo de sistemas de telemetria basados en el envio y recepcion de SMS con comandos AT, solo que siempre lo he hecho con modems celulares especiales para diseno, es decir son modems que se conectan directamente a un puerto rs232 ya sea de microcontroladores o de la PC y listo, a trabajar con comandos AT. Pero me gustaria hacer esto con un telefono 1100. Tengo algunas dudas:
> > si hago el cable de conexión que ha publicado  Li, me podre conectar a la PC a travez de Hyperterminal para comunicarme con el telefono con comandos AT?
> >Si hago eso, supongo que me conectare a travez del fbus, pero el fbus tiene un baudrate diferente a los 9600, y Li ha dicho que el hiperterminal se configura con 9600bps.
> 
> Por favor Li o cualquier otro companero  si me pueden sacar de sus dudas se los agradecere mucho.
> Estoy a sus ordenes.




Mira yo he tratado por mil formas conectarme al hiperterminal pero no responde al conectarme serialmente pues creo que el equipo solo reconoce trama de datos cuando es usado por el Fbus ya que no hayo manera de enviar los comandos AT serialmente


----------



## leasig

Nuevo2005: Yo tambien estoy interesado en el programa asm del PIC para enviar comandos AT. Te agradezco si lo subis al foro o me lo envias en privado.


----------



## romametal

Gracias Li-ion por el aporte. Ahora tengo una duda con respecto al conector DB9. la conexion la debo hacer igual al dibujo o me guio por lo numeros del que figuran el diagrama? es decir miro la ficha hembra de frente y conecto igual al dibujo o la miro de atras?


----------



## zamora

ya arme el  diagrama del cable de datos RS232 pero al conectarlo con el software de MobiMB observo por el osciloscopio que hay comunicacion entre la PC y el Telefono Nokia 1110, arranque otro programa el cual observa lo que envia el puerto COM1(serial) pero observo que no hay ningun protocolo AT. el segundo programa que use el Nokia Pc suit pero en el observo que este si manda comandos AT pero el telefono no responde. Ojale que alguien me pueda ayudar para hechar andar este bonito proyecto GRACIAS (HELP Li ion). Tambien use el Hyperterminal y nada. Si manda pero no recibo nada del telefono.


----------



## jospylos

mira yo estoy trabajando cno un nokia 1100 , y olvidate de mandar comandos AT ya que estos no soportan los comandos AT , pero si reciben tramas , tramas que te permiten controlar al celular, me interesa tu programa con el cual observas el puerto com cual es????

yo estoy haciendo un proyecto de controlar el celular nokia 1100 con un pic


----------



## jospylos

Que tal foreros , despues de tiempo y con ayuda de algunos de ustedes , pude lograr por lo menos marcar un numero desde mi PIC 16f877 en mi celular nokia 1100, debo de dar las gracias a muchos de ustedes , que tienen interes en este tema y me han podido brindar un poco de ayuda..
Bueno, gracisa a varios intentos entre fallidos y aciertos , pude lograr esta comunicacion tan esperada , logre entender mejor el protocolo FBUS v2 , pero aun me falta conocer mejor o tratar de diseñar con la información buscada y adquirida, algunas tramas mas para controlar mejor el celular , las tramas que tengo son para obtener HW&SW, el IMEI , el estado de la BATERIA, y MARCAR un NUmero, estuve creando la trama de STATUS del celular para determinar cuando entra una llamada , y tambien estoy en prueba de la trama de termino de la llamada pero aun estoy en pruebas, quizas alguien me pueda birndar alguna ayuda...
Asi como me brindaron ayuda , es mi deber devolver esta ayuda , apoyando y brindando información necesario para quienes esten interesados y esten en inicios de sumergirse en el mundo de los telefonos moviles, bueno sin mas que informaciónrmar , vuelvo a dar las gracias por la ayuda ofrecida, y si alguien esta trabajando con los nokia 1100 quiza pueda ayudarlo o pueda ayudarme a terminar con este proyectito...............bye


----------



## wyr3x

compañeros, me interesaria saber los pinouts de un nokia 1220 .. no figuran en la lista ..

desde ya, muchisimas gracias = )


----------



## sespinoza

Hola amigos si me pueden ayudar como utilizo el diagrama de nokia 1100 para comunicarme con un motorola c115 intente pero he fallado ya que no tengo comunicacion las lineas rx, tx, etc no se a que va si me ayudan gracias
ahhh para no estar haciendo varias diagramas si se puede acoplar solo db9hembra para conectar con el terminal del celular y otro en el conector del diagrama gracias


----------



## hrv231

NUEVO2005 dijo:
			
		

> LI-ON,cuando quiero ver expandido,el circuito que tu diseñaste para el FBUS,me aparece una cruz,y ninguna imagen¿Podrias enviarmela a mi correo?



Hola NUEVO2005, me podrías enviarme por correo el circuito FBUS del que hablas, digo.., si es que ya lo pudiste descargar bien, o si no darme el link para yo descargarlo, pero el del FBUS solamente, no el circuito donde están los dos.


----------



## swimmercol

hola Li-ion, espeor estes bien, men una duda,

es necesario que los capacitores del circuito del cable sean  a esos voltaje que especificas ahi? osea los de 10uF a 16volts, o eso no es relevante??... espeor tu rponta respuesta emn gracias


ahhh!!!  ya ese circuito esta comprobado?   que funciona?....graicas de nuevo men...


saludos!!!


----------



## gokoone

Hola a todos. Demasiado interesante el foro.
Necesito hacer una comunicación entre un microcontrolador y en celular, y ara esto necesito que la comunicacion sea serie (rs232) porque me dicen que USB es más complicado (aun no entiendo mucho pero estoy buscando información de eso).
La cosa es que estoy buscando celulares que tengan comunicacion RS232 pero me encuentro que casi todos son USB.
Mi pregunta es que si realmente la mayoria de los celulares ahora son USB?
si es asi entonces tendria que hacer una comunicacion tipo USB con mi microcontrolador..... esto es muy dificil de realizar?
cualkier información o link es bienvenido.... muchas gracias de antemano.

Adios..


----------



## Dar

Hola a todos como estan, soy de paraguay, me estoy iniciando recien en la electronica digital, queria saber si tienen una idea de como puedo conectar un cel nokia a mi pc y recibir los sms y reponder, osea la idea es esta, em mi pais ahy un servicio de minicargas, osea la persona te pide que le carges el telefono con saldo por un monto x, i uno hace una llamada asi *434+nºtele+*monto, yo necesito que me envien por sms el numero y el monto y la pc hace la accion de llamada automaticamente, claro eso solo a clientes conosidos y que la pc le dee de alta para cargar el saldo, desde este momento ya gracias por su ayuda, ahh trabajo en programacion vb en ese lenguaje quiero acerle el programa para las cargas y que me registre todar las cargas....................


----------



## josuetas

Hola, trabajo con el FBUS hace rato, quiero saber si alguien ha logrado sacar el call status del celular, yo siempre estoy recibiendo la misma trama como respuesta, actualmente estoy trabajando con el 1112


----------



## hrv231

Alguien me puede ayudar y decirme otro tipo de Diodo que pueda usar como 1N4148 ya que en mi país es dificil de encontrar.
Un Diodo o otra cosa que yo pueda poner por los 3 1N4148 que van en el esquema del data cable de el gran Li-ion.
Espero respuesta.
Saludos a todos,
Hector.


----------



## gokoone

Hola a todos.... otra consulta....
yo quiero entablar comunicacion entre un cel y un micro. el cel tiene counicacion usb. ¿yo podría configurar el micro para que este haga la comunicacion usb? es decir mediante programacion mandar tramas con el encabezado correspondiente y todo lo que lleva una trama correspondiente al protocolo usb? es posible hacer eso o es mucho mas complicado que eso?

hasta pronto!


----------



## Guest

hrv231 dijo:
			
		

> Alguien me puede ayudar y decirme otro tipo de Diodo que pueda usar como 1N4148 ya que en mi país es dificil de encontrar.
> Un Diodo o otra cosa que yo pueda poner por los 3 1N4148 que van en el esquema del data cable de el gran Li-ion.
> Espero respuesta.
> Saludos a todos,
> Hector.



Puedes usar cualquier diodo de uso común, este componente no es critico.

Salu2.


----------



## mauri9000

hola les comento: tengo todo armado para hacer funcionar un siemens A53 con el esquema que presento Li-on, pero el tema es que no se como hacer para que funcione ya que toda la información que presentan es para los malditos nokia! tambien existen otros! jeje. naaa todo bien!   , lo probe con el hyperterminal a la velocidad que decia Li-on y leo montones de caracteres sin sentido, por ello acudo a ustedes en especial a Li-on para que me de una manito! ya que no me falta mucho, depues prometo subir todas mis experiencias para el que le interese.
primero deberia de saber que comandos mandarle y como hacerlo, ademas de saber leer lo que me devuelve.
saludos!


----------



## kiovanx

hola alguin sabe si el cable funciona para un 6230 ya que no logro hacerlo funcionar, lo conecte con un motorola c139 y funciono, el nokia lo quiero conectar por los pines de abajo cortando un cable de datos usb pero nada. gracias


----------



## carpediem

hola Li-ion, mi nombre es martin y termine de hacer tu placa de interfaz con un nokia 1100b, pero no me esta funcionando. El tema es que cuando conecto mi v3, me conecto, me comunico con el telefono (aunque los msjs no me salen de la casilla de mensajes) y todo bien. Cuando paso al COM1 para usar la placa y comunicarme con el nokia 1100, el hiperterminal directamente no me deja escribir, y luego de un rato, me tira todos codigos ANCII como puntos y rayas, q no me dicen nada.

Si tenes alguna respuesta a esto, te lo agradeceria porq necesito esto para terminar un proyecto.

desde ya, mil gracias.


----------



## edu

hola, acabo de entrar al foro; ya armé el cable, y por medio de un osciloscopio, veo que  si hay una respuesta correcta del DB9 al Nokia 1100.  Algo que me pareció un poco raro, es que la frecuencia de la salida del MAX232 es mas alta, pues mientras puedo observar claramente la onda cuadrada de la entrada, en la salida solo veo pulsos rapidos. quisiera que me aclaren la razón y si estoy haciendo algo mal.  Pero lo mas importante, es que a pesar de que los niveles de voltaje son correctos, el Oxigen no detecta el celular.  Aparte, necesito una comunicación por el hyperterminal, y a lo que mando el dato, no ocurre nada en el celular.  Quisiera saber si antes de mandarle caracteres es necesario configurar algo adicional a la configuracion del puerto, o mandar alguna trama en especial para que el celular tenga algun tipo de comunicacion.  Por favor ayudenme lo antes posible; es urgente.  gracias.


----------



## Facundo Hernan

Hola que tal? Me llamo facundo y estoy trabajando en un proyecto personal que trata de conectarle a un nokia 1100 un pic para poder controlar diferentes dispositivos con el mismo, o sea que el celular reciba un sms con una intruccion (por ejemplo que diga "prender luz") el pic la interprete y por medio de una de sus salidas y una interfaz el pic prenda una luz.

En principio construí el cable que este foro recomienda y logre que el MobiMB me reconozca el cel, pero no logre mas que eso. Por otro lado intente mandarle comando AT por medio del hiper terminal al cel y no obtengo respuesta alguna. Cuando pongo en el hiper terminal AT y le doy enter para que teóricamente el cel me responda un OK lo único que hace el cel es resetearce! 

Pido algo de ayuda... lo que sea para poder seguir avanzando con mi proyecto.

Desde ya muchas gracias!

Saludos


----------



## cristiancrm

Hola, que tal ? 

Ya tengo el cable y funciona bien. Ahora, como hago para enviar tramas desde la pc al celu y desde el pic al celu ? que programa puedo usar para hacer las pruebas ?

Gracias y saludos.
Cris,


----------



## Meta

Tengo el N70 y el 7110. Tengo el cable del N70 es de USB. ¿Me funcionará para usar comandos AT?

Tengo intención de crear un programa bajo Visual C# en vez de utilizar el HyperTerminal de Windows.

Ejemplo:
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f24/manual-puerto-serie-pic16f84a-bajo-vc-vb-18848/

Saludo.


----------



## cristiancrm

Holas, 
Alguien que pueda darme una manito con la trama FBUS? Se los voy a agradecer .
Salute.


----------



## Ing_ctes

Hola Andres Cuenca, estoy trabajando con un siemens c56 con comando AT pero le verdad el tema de trabajar con la codificacion PDU es vastante denso. Te queria preguntar si el nokia 1100 tambien trabaja de esa forma o trabaja en modo texto. Estuve investigando y aparentemente no usa el PDU pero queria asegurarme. 
Gracias


----------



## cristiancrm

Hola, paso a responderte.

Desafortunadamente el Nokia 1100 no trabaja con comandos AT, si no que con tramas del tipo M/FBUS, lo cual cambia totalmente a la hora de enviar un SMS. 

Saludos.


----------



## Ing_ctes

Pero ese protocolo no es a nivel fisico solamente? porque sino no entiendo este documento de nokia....donde usa comandos AT desde Hyper Terminal


----------



## cristiancrm

No todos los nokia poseen comandos AT, generalmente la gama vieja de celulares tienen estos comandos. En el caso del Nokia 1100, este trabaja SOLO con tramas M/FBUS. Personalmente yo utilice las tramas fbus en el nokia 1100, pero no llegue muy lejos ya que me parecio muy compleja para lo que necesitaba. De todos modos no deja de ser una muy buena técnica para el dialogo con los celulares. Te recomiendo el Sony Ericsson T290 que cuenta con comandos AT y a mi me sirvió de mucho. Además tiene una muy buena recepción de señal.

Saludos.


----------



## Ing_ctes

OK GRacias, voy a seguir probando un poco mas con el siemens c56 y la bonita codificacion PDU

Saludos


----------



## cristiancrm

No hay problema, avisame si tienes alguna duda. 

Saludos.


----------



## fede_6

una pregunta alguien tiene un ejemplo o a probado comunicar un cel un nokia 1100 o motorola c115 a un pic, duda esta como debo mandar los datos en f-bus o m-bus; proq eu estoy por hacer un proyecto y no se como mandar y recivir datos de pic al cel? y otra pregunta que celulares se manejan con estos comandos o como puedo saberlos, por que he visto que muchos cel se manejan con los comandos AT.


----------



## cristiancrm

Hola Fede,

Mira, respecto al nokia 1100, este maneja solo tramas del tipo fbus/mbus. Este tipo de trama resulta un poco engorrosa, pero puedes tomarle la mano con bastante práctica. Personalmente no me simpatizó el nokia 1100 debido a que no soporta muchas de las tramas que yo necesitaba para mi proyecto. Fue así que cambié de celular y pasé a usar uno que soporte comandos AT. Con estos comandos se puede llegar a mucho y resultan mucho mas facil para su manejo. Yo utilicé el sony ericsson T290 que soporta comandos AT. 
Para conectarlo a un PIC simplemente realice un programa que atraves de 2 patitas maneja los datos de Tx/Rx del celu. 
Para que te resulte un poco comodo, prueba conectar tu celular que soporte comandos AT a la PC y por medio del hyperterminal del windows comienzas a enviar comandos AT. Por ejemplo, para enviar un sms desde el hyperterminal del windows, puedes usar el siguiente comando en casi todos los celulares con comandos AT:

AT+CMGF=1 
AT+CMGS=numero_de_celular_donde_deseas_enviar_el_sms (3519999999, por ejemplo).
>holaa! este es un mensaje de prueba! <CTRL+Z> 

Y si todo sale bien, el celu va a responder correctamente. 

Bueno, dime si entiendes y luego continuo. 

Saludos.


----------



## zinyakar

hola mis cordiales saludos a todos los miembros del foro.

tengo una consulta para li-on he implementado el circuito del nokia interface pc-celular pero no me resulta 
he medido el voltaje a la salida del 7805 y no me dan los 5v , mido en el anodo del diodo 1n4148 y me dan 9.xx v 
y en el catodo me dan -1.xxv osea que no llegan los 9.xx al 7805 para poder polarizar al max232.
si me pudieras ayudar un gran favor .

desde ya muchas gracias.


----------



## cristiancrm

Fiajte si no pusiste al reves el 7805.

Saludos.


----------



## zinyakar

gracias por tu atensión .
pero debo decirte que no puse el 7805 al revez he revisado todo muy bien y nada la salida del 7805 no me dan los +5v


----------



## fede_6

gracias cristiancrm por la respuesta, tengo otra pregunta como hago el cable serie con el db9 a la ficha del cel, mi preguta es como las conecto, y otra pregunta como configuro el hyperterminal.
mira yo tengo un erriso t290 y queria ver si este es el conector que usa 
http://translate.google.com/translate?hl=en&sl=auto&tl=es&u=http://pinouts.ru/
acabo de encontrar un motorola F3 y quisiera saber si usa comandos AT, si me podes pasar a una paguina que digan los celulares que usan comandos AT si podes?


----------



## cristiancrm

Hola,

Intenta con este circuito, es el mismo que yo use para mi proyecto. 
La configuracion del puerto para el T290 es 9600b,8n1 handshaking none. 

Pruebalo y avisame. Acuerdate de poner a GND el pin  8 del celu.

Saludos.


----------



## chitexxx

Hola estoy intentando comunicarme con el hyperterminal con el nokia 1110 pero no responde nada... a ninguna velocidad...

Por lo que leo solamente acepta tramas fbus, pero me interesa realizar el manejo del celular por comandos AT, ¿El Nokia 2760 acepta comandos AT?

Además si alguien me puede ayudar con la configuración de velocidad se los agradaceré mucho...


----------



## rolo1

Jospylos, haya por la hoja 8 de este foro, lograste hacer interactuar un pic 16f877 con el Nokia 1100, bueno te agradeceria mucho si me podes tirar alguna info adicional. Estoy al tanto de la programacion de los pic, y te agradeceria mucho si me podes pasar el .asm asi aprendo un poco mas. Te comento que arme el cable y lo he hecho andar perfectamente en un C115, no habiendo problemas seguramente en un 1100. Gracias.


----------



## aquaboy

Hola este tema es genial y ya conecte mi sony ericsson W580i a mi PC estaba asiendo unos ejemplos para enviar sms:

AT
OK 
AT+CMGF=1

aqui me da un error, entonses pongo AT+CMGF=? me regresa +CMGF : (0) 
trato de hacer el ejemplo pero ahora asi:

AT
OK 
AT+CMGF=0
AT + CMGW = "el numero"

ERROR

que significa 0=PDU mode y desde mi celular se pueden mandar mensaje??? que celular me recomienda sony que tenga la misma entrada USB del w580???


----------



## Jahmi_Ras

hola tengo uan duda, arme el curcuito y esta todo bien, pero voy a conectarlo con mi laptop, lo que pasa es q no tengo puerto sewrial y estoy usando un usb a serial para emularlo.
pero al medir voltajes, entre en los pines del db9 en el circuito armado no paso de 3 volt que pue estar pasando?


----------



## elbrujo

dexaphone dijo:


> Hola gente.
> 
> Saben hice el famoso cable de datos del 1100 y tengo el siguiente inconveniente, medí los valores de salida hacia el teléfono de f-bus y m-bus y obtengo valores que oscilan entre 1.8 y 2.2 voltios y tengo entendido que tienen que ser valores mas altos, cambie la resistencia de 1k por la de 220ohms y el valor bajo mas, la elimine con un puente (obviamente el teléfono no es mío) y el valor bajo aun mas, y tengo otro problema el querido flaco de la casa de electrónica me vendió un zener de 3 voltios y eso que le dije dame de 2.7 exacto, si si es ese dijo, a lo que voy es puede ser que el zener ese me este tirando los voltajes abajo? no creo que sea así, y necesito saber también como hago para elevarle el voltaje de salida FBUS y MBUS por qué con la resistencia no lo logro, ahora me olvide el nokia 1100 en mi casa estoy en el laburo y se me ocurre probar de soldarle los cables al puerto para eliminar posibilidades de error, si alguien sabe algo, agradeceré respuestas.
> 
> Pd: soy de Argentina y trabajo reparando celulares así que todo lo que necesiten al respecto no duden en consultarme, que sin dudar los tratare de ayudar como hacen todos. SALUDOS!!!



Un moto w230 se puede liberar? baje un programa odm y no se conecta..


----------



## knario5

hola, alguien me podria mandar el dibujo de la plaqueta para armar el cable de datos para nokia 1100?


----------



## mporcile

Pregunta.... un nokia 1100 con el cable de datos se puede usar con comandos AT ?


----------



## lauratobon

hola, tengo una pregunta, me gustaría saber si para que funcione tienen que estar todos los cables conectados o solo los del fbus, ya que realizaremos una conexión a 115.200, o el mbus tambien tiene que estar conectado????
Muchas gracias


----------



## Meta

Hola:

Quiero controlar un Nokia E50 o el N70 por el puerto serie. No tiene que  ser en el cable que te incluye. Puede ser por puerto serie como indica  abajo. Si abres el movil, quitar la SIM o batería, verás clavijas  aparentemente que no se usa.







Con ello me imagino que se podrá enviar comandos AT por ejemplo, controlar la cámara de movil como el zoom, y un largo etc.

Ver el archivo adjunto 3619

Se que ya no estamos en el 2005, si no en el 2012, la tecnología ha cambiado y lo que pido a lo mejor no tiene ya nada que ver a estas alturas de la vida.

He encontrado alguna información por aquí.


> Aprovechando el consejo de Sisco, abro este  nuevo tema para ir ordenando las ideas respecto a controlar un movil  nokia con comandos AT desde un PIC. En principio mi idea es hacer una  alarma con envio de SMS, aunque se tienen infinitas posibilidades.
> 
> Para empezar el listado de comandos AT para los nokia:
> http://nds1.nokia.com/phones/files/guides/at_commands.pdf
> http://ncsp.forum.nokia.com/download/?asset_id=11579;ref=devx
> 
> Aquí un ejemplillo para enviar un SMS con el hiperterminal:
> http://nds1.nokia.com/phones/files/guides/Nokia_AThelp.pdf
> 
> He probado este ejemplo conectandome al COM7 (q es el puerto virtual  que se crea al conectar el movil por bluetooth) y parece que funciona.  Por lo tanto con un módulo bluetooth conectado al PIC tb se podría  'controlar' el movil.
> 
> Aunque en principio la conexión voy a hacerla con el cable de datos  por RS232 que por cierto, desde ya (si no me ekivoco), todos o casi  todos los nokia, usan el mismo cable Pop-Port, aquí es el único sitio  donde lo he encontrado:
> http://gsmlandia.com/product_info.php?products_id=120
> 
> Y aquí teneis la distribución de pines del conector Pop-Port:
> http://pinouts.ru/data/nokia_pop_pinout.shtml
> 
> Y aquí una página donde se muestra como hacer el cable de datos para  el conector interno de los moviles y la distribución de los pines para  algunos conectores.
> https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/about2.html
> 
> En cuanto me llegue el cable empiezo a hacer pruebas con el PIC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Por cierto para saber si vuestro movil soporta o no los comandos AT,  pasaos por la página de Nokia y comprobad si tiene HSCSD (High Speed  Circuit Switched Data), es decir, modem interno, si lo tiene, en  principio no debe tener problemas para trabajar con comandos AT. Aquí  aparecen unos poquitos moviles para hacer una comparativa:
> http://www.nokia.co.in/nokia/0,,45257,00.html
> Aunque lo mejor sería buscarlo en la propia página informativa del movil en cuestión.
> 
> preparados, listos, ya! a quemar los PICs y los moviles!



¿Alguien ha logrado manejar la cámara del movil por puerto serie?
Aunque sea con el HyperTerminal de Windows.

Un cordial saludo.


----------



## cal

jospylos dijo:


> Que tal foreros , despues de tiempo y con ayuda de algunos de ustedes , pude lograr por lo menos marcar un numero desde mi PIC 16f877 en mi celular nokia 1100, debo de dar las gracias a muchos de ustedes , que tienen interes en este tema y me han podido brindar un poco de ayuda..
> Bueno, gracisa a varios intentos entre fallidos y aciertos , pude lograr esta comunicacion tan esperada , logre entender mejor el protocolo FBUS v2 , pero aun me falta conocer mejor o tratar de diseñar con la información buscada y adquirida, algunas tramas mas para controlar mejor el celular , las tramas que tengo son para obtener HW&SW, el IMEI , el estado de la BATERIA, y MARCAR un NUmero, estuve creando la trama de STATUS del celular para determinar cuando entra una llamada , y tambien estoy en prueba de la trama de termino de la llamada pero aun estoy en pruebas, quizas alguien me pueda birndar alguna ayuda...
> Asi como me brindaron ayuda , es mi deber devolver esta ayuda , apoyando y brindando información necesario para quienes esten interesados y esten en inicios de sumergirse en el mundo de los telefonos moviles, bueno sin mas que informaciónrmar , vuelvo a dar las gracias por la ayuda ofrecida, y si alguien esta trabajando con los nokia 1100 quiza pueda ayudarlo o pueda ayudarme a terminar con este proyectito...............bye



hola tambien estoy en la fabricacion del proyecto d y tengo la fabricación de un  proyecto de carrera. Y solo tengo que innovar con la celu, estoy por comprar un celu nokia 1100 con todo mi esfuerzo y la verdad, de tanto a ver leído, deduje que tienes muy avanzado este proyecto el mio le falta eso del celu, te adjunto el proyecto que estoy haciendo (es un sistema de alarma con cambio de clave en la eeprom) es en ccs.
Por fa ayuda. De ante mano gracias.


----------



## ravg12

Andres Cuenca dijo:


> Ese circuito con transistores realiza una función similar que el MAX232, salvo que la salida no es regulada, por lo que se le debe hacer algún limitador con un zener, algo que complica el circuito, sabiendo la sencillez y seguridad que resulta el empleo de un MAX232.



hola li-ion y demas lectores del foro

quiero desbloquear el nokia 1100b (type: RH36. algunos dicen que tambien es el 1108) por que ya agote los 5 intentos que dan por el IMEI con la caluladora nokia y ya no me es permitido, solo se puede por cable. 
he leido el foro y he hecho el data cable nokia  y el circuito adaptador RS232  de Li-ion instale la libreria MSCOMM32.OCX descargue el programa nokia fbusv25  pero en los recuadros de los datos solo salen simbolos raros y doy en reset, full reset y demas y no funciona el desbloqueo.( tambien intente quitando el diodo de salida y dejando solo a fbus y mbus, intente cambiando la configuracion del puerto con los bits de velocidad y nada) 

pregunto:

1) tengo windows xp sp3 UE, no trae el componente hyperterminal por ser desatendido, esto genera el error de no lectura correcta y que puedo hacer para repararlo.
2)el nokia 1100b (1108)tipo RH36  es soportado por el nokia fbusv25 para desbloquear los codigos o que programa si lo hace
3) o finalmente se requiere de alguna caja (box) para el desbloqueo de este modelo 
4) ustedes mencionaban de conectar los otros pines del 1100 el vpp al vbat para flasheo es posible que con este metodo si logre desbloquearlo y si es asi pueden dar el diagrama para armarlo, nombre del programa y drivers que lo hacen y donde lo descargo. 
5)hay algunos que si han dicho que pudieron desbloquear el 1100 con cable pero que tipo era RH36, RH37 Rh38.. como lo hicieron y pueden dar los pasos a seguir y lo que hay que tener de harware con diagramas y software para tal fin.   
6)que he hecho mal o que me falta

 el cel ya es viejito y quiero darle su ultimo uso y no tenerlo que botar por que no lo puedo desbloquear.
agradezco inmensamente la ayuda de Li-ion o cualquier otro que pueda darme posibles soliciones
gracias a todos los colaboradores
RV


----------

